# anyone out already this month... and testing in June???



## JulianasMommy

I am!

Let's post our testing dates!!!!! C'mon little June Bugs!!!!!
*
June 1

Fizzio 

June 2

June3

shondra1234

twinkl3


June 4

Neversaynever

June 5

MRS_HJO 

MommaCupcake

darcie

June 6

moonbeam38

June 7

Brookegarrett

June 8

mercedes2010

June 9

Julianasmommy

June 10

zomo

sthorp1179

June 11

wanting2010

patiently  

June 12

pinkflamingo

June 13

Lwood 

skeet9924


June 14

Babybaba

June 15

June 16

June 17

June 18

June 19

mammadonna

June 20

June 21 - 1st day of Summer and My Birthday!!!!!

June 22

Cornish

MsJmouse

June 23

June 24

June 25

Girlnextdoor

June 26


June 27

June 28

June 29

June 30 *


*Not sure of testing date yet*
Babybaba :bfp:
justwaiting
pineapplerock :bfp:
FoleysWifey


----------



## jojo23

:hugs: looks like I am 2, no AF yet but 2 :bfn: fingers crossed for June xxxx


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls!

I'm on CD 4...will be testing on June 6th!:thumbup:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Joking your not out yet!!!!!fx! Rachellie I am on cd4 too:( fx for us!!!!


----------



## hulagirl

I am out too. X


----------



## Cornish

I think I'm out, will know in a day or two so wanted to say hello and good luck for June ladies.xxx


----------



## JulianasMommy

yay!!! C'mon ladies we have to get our :bfp: because i am really down about it. I was totally okay, but having my period reminded me of the MC last month... I really did want to have one cycle before we REALLY started trying again... and i just finished today, so HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!! C'mon 2ww so i can OVULATE!!!! I will be taking opk's daily and maybe even having :sex: daily. I watch some documentary that said you should do it every other day or 3 days but when i got pregnant last month we did it every day at my fertile time and the day before i got a positive opk we did it twice! I dont know what to do this month... everyday...every other day... My DH watched the documentary with me and said maybe thats why i had a mc because we did it everyday and maybe his sperm weren't right?


----------



## MissBabyFace

Me too! I was 6 days late but AF actually arrived, damn it! The next time I'll need to test will be between 6th - 12th of June as this cycle lasted 34 days but my average is 28 so never know


----------



## hollyw79

JulianasMommy said:


> yay!!! C'mon ladies we have to get our :bfp: because i am really down about it. I was totally okay, but having my period reminded me of the MC last month... I really did want to have one cycle before we REALLY started trying again... and i just finished today, so HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!! C'mon 2ww so i can OVULATE!!!! I will be taking opk's daily and maybe even having :sex: daily. I watch some documentary that said you should do it every other day or 3 days but when i got pregnant last month we did it every day at my fertile time and the day before i got a positive opk we did it twice! I dont know what to do this month... everyday...every other day... My DH watched the documentary with me and said maybe thats why i had a mc because we did it everyday and maybe his sperm weren't right?

Unless your DH has a low sperm count( And even THEN!!! )- there is NO proof that abstaining is helpful.. sure, you shouldnt' do it 2-3 time a day- but once a day is fine- or every other day is great too- but I wouldn't go any longer than that during your fertile time bc it can actually hurt your chances.. there are a lot more dead/abnormal sperm that build up and can weigh down the good ones w/o regular ejaculation! So just aim for every other day- and if you can daily- even better! :thumbup:

Tons of dust for you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## JulianasMommy

I dont know how long my cycle is going to be this month either... FX for us! Holly I'm so sad your going to leave us!!!!!! :( :cry:


----------



## JulianasMommy

My hubby just texted me and said "dont be discouraged or sad, our little blessing will come" It made me so sad and happy at the same time......................................................................................................................................... I'm bawling.


----------



## JulianasMommy

oh and june is my birthday and my daughters birthday so i hope it is a good month!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

It's my sons too! Got to be good luck! 
That msg from your oh is lovely.xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Well AF is lurking and ready to pounce (even though the witch is early!) but I've had three bfn's so time to move on to the next month. OH will be the big four o in June, that would be a perfect birthday present for him :thumbup:

Hello ladies and so the roller coaster begins :haha:

XxX


----------



## Fizzio

I'll join you girls please. Back from lurking after AF showed! Using CBFM for the first time this cycle.
:dust: to everyone x


----------



## JulianasMommy

Yay I don't feel so alone! !!!! Cmon ladies we can do it!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Has anyone used or going to use soy? I've used it for the last 2 cycles and think I'll give it another go as it's meant to be good.


----------



## JulianasMommy

It scares me....


----------



## hellypops

i'm out too,so fingers crossed for june!


----------



## Cornish

What scares you-soy??


----------



## JulianasMommy

yeah soy scares me.... i dont know why? Maybe because i dont know what it is????


----------



## JulianasMommy

hellypops FX!!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Hey girls - got my first high on my CBFM this am! It's CD9 so need to start the BDing!! Why does this half of the cycle go so much quicker than the 2WW????


----------



## Fizzio

Oh I have come to a decision. Not sure if it's necessary but I'm not going to run while BDing or in the 2WW. Dont want to do anything that stops those spermies meeting the egg. Might look at riding my bike instead as hopefully wont have the same shaking all about action!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! And i agree with not running... i have gained a few not exercising these last 2 months but i think it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!! The month i did get pregnant i was sick in bed for a week after o.....


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hi girlies, can I join you? I am WTT right now, but will start trying once AF comes in another week or so (assuming I get the go ahead from the RE). 

I REALLY want to be pregnant in June. July 11 was the due date of my first mc. I feel like I need to be pregnant before then or else it is going to kill me :cry:


----------



## JulianasMommy

girlnextdoor I know what you mean!!!!!!! I am looking at dates and i am thinking i AT LEAST have to be three months pregnant by December ( EDD of my MC in April) If not, i will be so depressed. I'm glad to hear someone else say that because i felt crazy for thinking that. :) PLEASE Jesus, let this be our month... PLEASE. oh my gosh totally off topic but my daughter loves the "firework" song by Katy Perry and we have to listen to it at least 10 times in the car whenever we go anywhere... well today i actually payed attention to the words and i started bawling.... it says " after a hurricane comes a rainbow, maybe the reason why all the doors are closed so you can open one that leads you to the perfect road....." :cry:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

wow, just reading the lyrics brought tears to my eyes. very powerful :cry: i hope june is gonna be our month too! i am just so ready to get things moving again and be pregnant and KEEP it and have a baby. i hope that my RE has some info for me and can give me some hope.


----------



## JulianasMommy

are you going to take baby aspirin???


----------



## Girlnextdoor

At this point I'm not sure. I should meet back with the RE in a couple weeks and find out what her plan will be. I just hope it works!


----------



## MRS_HJO

I am joining you all. CD1 today, and I was going to do a June BFP thread, but I see this has already been started, so hello!

Due to test June 5.

Crystal: Let's get this party started! It is our time darn it!

IT IS TIME FOR ALL OF US TO GET OUR STICKY BEAN!!!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

MRS HJO you can DEF start a thread if you like!!! I just started this one because i felt so alone.... WE DO DESERVE OUR BFP's!!! C'mon JUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's make some little June Bugs!!!!! So sorry your spotting turned into AF... thats what mine did too. Dang body playing tricks on me. I was SO SURE mine was IB...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Nah, I don't need to start my own. I was going to do a testing thread, but I'm sure it will be a lot of work! Instead, I'll just sit back this cycle! :)


----------



## pinkflamingo

Can I join please?!
This is our first month ttc after we had mmc back at end of Feb. I didn't stop bleeding after I had passed baby and so had to have an ERPC a few weeks later. All in all it was a very dragged out experience, and whilst I had said I wanted to ttc straight away when it was all over, we both needed last month as time out. This month however we are raring to go!!
I hope that this is our month and a BFP would be the perfect start to happier times.

Good luck all and I am sorry for all your losses xxx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey, welcome Pink. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MRS_HJO

BTW: JuliannasMommy: Julianna is adorable. Such a pretty little thing! xx.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Mrs_HJO. Let's hope June is a busy month for BFP's!

xx


----------



## JulianasMommy

Hi pink! !!!! So sorry for your loss. Hjo- thank you so much!!!!!! :)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

MRS_HJO said:


> I am joining you all. CD1 today, and I was going to do a June BFP thread, but I see this has already been started, so hello!
> 
> Due to test June 5.
> 
> Crystal: Let's get this party started! It is our time darn it!
> 
> IT IS TIME FOR ALL OF US TO GET OUR STICKY BEAN!!!!!

I'm totally ready!! We are going to get our June babies :flower:


----------



## MRS_HJO

WooHoooooo! 

I can't wait to see my doctor today and see if I can get some answers about my short luteal phases. Also going to ask him (again) about working out while TTC and the TWW. I gained back all the weight I was losing before this last 2WW, because I scaled back my workout. Ugh.


----------



## Fizzio

MRS_HJO said:


> WooHoooooo!
> 
> I can't wait to see my doctor today and see if I can get some answers about my short luteal phases. Also going to ask him (again) about working out while TTC and the TWW. I gained back all the weight I was losing before this last 2WW, because I scaled back my workout. Ugh.

So sorry May wasn't your month either :hugs: Let's try and build positive thoughts for June. Will be really interested to hear what your doctor says re: working out as I have decided to stop running during ovulation and TWW x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Fizzio: Had you stopped running this last cycle or are you going to stop this cycle???


----------



## Fizzio

I ran last cycle all the way through but stopping this cycle. On CD10 and went for last run yesterday :( Will miss it but dont want to do anything that might affect conception/implantation etc. Probably being over-cautious but wasn't running when I got pregnant in Jan.


----------



## MRS_HJO

I hear ya Fizzio. I wasn't running when I got pregnant in February. But took it up again after my m/c... Was running last cycle, and thinking I ruined my chances. What are you doing in running's place?


----------



## Fizzio

MRS_HJO said:


> I hear ya Fizzio. I wasn't running when I got pregnant in February. But took it up again after my m/c... Was running last cycle, and thinking I ruined my chances. What are you doing in running's place?

I haven't quite decided!! I take our dog for long walks 3-4 times a week and planning to keep doing that. Might get my bike out instead?? What about you? Or are you waiting to see what the doctor says?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, I'll speak to him again about it today. He had told me before he encourages working out... And that NOTHING I do will cause a miscarriage (meaning exercise)... But now I want to know, "well how much exercise is too much?" "can it inhibit the sperm meeting the egg, implanting, etc." I'm sure he will think I'm crazy, lol, but I don't care. They are all questions we are wondering about! 

I was thinking of doing work out dvds called "Turbo Jam", also just walking uphill on the treadmill and around my neighborhood with my dog. Keep up with my light weights, etc.


----------



## JPARR01

I am going to continue playing softball until I get my BFP.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Jparr!!!! I'm not *convinced* that running is not good for me right now, but at the same time, I'm not *convinced* that it isn't! I'm questioning everything I do at this point. But I agree that we all should stay active.


----------



## JPARR01

I think the more stress we put on ourselves about this stuff doesn't help. So if you like going to the gym, softball, etc.. Keep doing it until you get your BFP. I am not saying going and working out extremely hard everyday, but, some activity throughout the day is fine. Trying to stay POSITIVE!!! WOOOHOOO


----------



## wanting2010

I'd like to join you all. AF got me this morning. :cry: This will be my second cycle after my m/c in March. I have PCOS and am taking 150 mg of Clomid, and will most likely be going to see a fertility specialist if I don't get pregnant within the next couple of months because my OB/GYN will only do 3-4 ovulatory rounds of Clomid.

Good luck to us all!!!! I will come back and put my testing date later when I decide when it is.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Welcome wanting. I'm very sorry AF got you today, but you are in good company with all of these girls! Hope June is better!


----------



## JulianasMommy

So sorry wanting... :hugs: June WILL be a good month!!!!!!! :)


----------



## mercedes2010

Well, here I am! I was in the May BFP thread until this morning. AF got me this week (brand new ticker!) but a false positive on one of those IC tests last night gave me a pause...I was hoing it was my BFP for May but alas, it wasn't to be. :nope: A more sensiive test this morning, a heavy AF, and severe cramping crushed those slim hopes.

But I'm trying to hold my chin up and look forward to conceiving this month. An interesting fact: I conceived my daughter eleven years ago on my birthday (May 24th) and it looks like that's right when I'll be OVing this month! I would die laughing if I conceived this cycle and got another February baby! :haha: 

We shall see! Good luck to all and baby dust all around!! :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks for the welcome MRS_HJO & JulianasMommy! I hope we ALL get our BFPs in June!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Mercedes! I'm very sorry about May, but I'm so glad to be sharing this month with you!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

*Fizzio:* Just got back from my doctor's appointment, where we discussed ALOT of things, but one was working out. If you go to my journal, I post about what he said regarding this and other stuff... Bottom line is, just use common sense, and don't over exert yourself.


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Hi Mercedes! I'm very sorry about May, but I'm so glad to be sharing this month with you!!

That makes both of us...I'm very sorry for those that (like me) didn't get their BFP in May, but it's still nice to see familiar faces sharing the next journey to BFPs!!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I will be testing June 7th:)


----------



## JulianasMommy

Sorry AF got you mercedes. That would be HILARIOUS if you conceived again this month. You would be broke in Feb with your DD birthday, Valentine's day, and another babies birthday... lol. I told my hubby we CAN NOT get pregnant in Sep because My birthday and DD's birthday's are in June... can't afford another birthday in June. :) I updated with your testing date brookegarrett... :)


----------



## MRS_HJO

MRS_HJO said:


> I am joining you all. CD1 today, and I was going to do a June BFP thread, but I see this has already been started, so hello!
> 
> Due to test June 5.
> 
> Crystal: Let's get this party started! It is our time darn it!
> 
> IT IS TIME FOR ALL OF US TO GET OUR STICKY BEAN!!!!!


Dunno if you saw this Juliana'sMommy, but I'm due to test June 5.


----------



## mercedes2010

JulianasMommy said:


> Sorry AF got you mercedes. That would be HILARIOUS if you conceived again this month. You would be broke in Feb with your DD birthday, Valentine's day, and another babies birthday... lol. I told my hubby we CAN NOT get pregnant in Sep because My birthday and DD's birthday's are in June... can't afford another birthday in June. :) I updated with your testing date brookegarrett... :)

I know...it would be so funny and ironic. I will take another February baby though!! :winkwink: Although we may be more relaxed this month than we were last month...just saying. :haha:

I hope to be able to test and get a BFP on June 8th! :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm planning on testing June 11 :thumbup:

My husband and I are celebrating our fourth wedding anniversary (and eighth "together" anniversary) later this month and we're going away for a few days at the end of the month- right around when I should be ovulating! :haha: It will be nice to not have to squeeze in BD at midnight when we're both exhausted from our work days!


----------



## Fizzio

MRS_HJO said:


> *Fizzio:* Just got back from my doctor's appointment, where we discussed ALOT of things, but one was working out. If you go to my journal, I post about what he said regarding this and other stuff... Bottom line is, just use common sense, and don't over exert yourself.

Thank you!! Will go and find your journal now x


----------



## Fizzio

Can you add me to the test date page please Julianasmommy? Will test June 1st June.


----------



## JulianasMommy

updated! :) Is anyone else bored right now??? Not ovulating...can't symptom spot...ugh.


----------



## mercedes2010

Yes! I'm very bored and sick of AF! Hopefully she'll gone by Sunday!

To combat boredom and try to keep from going crazy with no symptoms to spot, I've been reading a book, Fertility and Conception by Zita West, a midwife and fertility expert. She's really good and I like a lot of her philosophies regarding TTC. Some of her advice is rooted in ancient Chinese belief as well as modern Western medicine.

For those of us entertaining AF right now, here is an excerpt from her book regarding the first week of the cycle:

_For many women, this is a difficult week because their period brings confirmation that they are not pregnant. It can be a low point, filled with despair, anger, frustration, and hopelessness. As negative as you may feel, remember that your body is cleansing itself before regenerating.

Many cultures view the period as physical renewal---the body preparing for a fresh cycle. Cleanse yourself mentally and emotionally, too. Don't feel guilty about the odd glass of wine you may have had. You're low in energy and feel introverted, but feel a lightening from your premenstrual mood._

After reading that and several other passages from her section on week one, I did feel a lightening of my mood and a surge of hope for this cycle. So, anyone else got the AF blues? Tips for getting through week one, aka AF? :flower:


----------



## darcie

Can i join in? ill be testing about the 5th if witch hasnt already got me xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks Mercedes, that book sounds great. Thank you for sharing that passage, it actually helped a lot. Makes me look at this week differently.


----------



## mercedes2010

Also don't forget that your eggs are ripening during AF...about twenty of them at a time. The dominant one that eventually gets released this month during OV could be your potential baby! I love stuff like this! :haha:


----------



## mercedes2010

darcie said:


> Can i join in? ill be testing about the 5th if witch hasnt already got me xx

Welcome darcie! :flower: We get a little crazy in the TWW symptom spotting but other than that we're a great bunch of ladies!! :haha: All hoping to get our BFP's in June!


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks for sharing that passage, mercedes! That's a good way to look at AF. It definitely helps me feel better about the stupid witch being here! ;)

Welcome darcie!


----------



## PineappleRock

well I'd like to think I'll be testing again in June, but I don't know. 

I was expecting AF around 5/8, but I don't even know if I ovulated when FF said I did because I had lots of low temps. I started spotting on 5/10, and it's picked up and but it's still just brown, except for twice when I've wiped I think I've seen red. I don't know what's going on, if my period is still coming, if this is my period, or what. Last month I did spot for 3 days before AF showed up but what's going on now is just really strange. I have an appointment in a few weeks but in the mean time I don't know what to do - keep temping? I don't know if to keep counting this as the same cycle or a new one or what. 

...so long story short, depending on what happens hopefully I'll be testing sometime in June!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Pinapple! That sounds pretty confusing, but welcome!!! Here's hoping we get our BFPs with sticky babies next month!

PS: If you bled, I would start your cycle over, but keep temping!! That may tell you more about what is going on!


----------



## Fizzio

Morning girls! I'm celebrating getting my first ever peak reading on my CBFM this morning :happydance: I'm CD12. Quite excited as I have never charted O before at all so it's good to know that my body seems to be in working order! DH is up for DTD tonight once he returns from running a photography workshop :thumbup:

Welcome to the newbies and Mercedes - thanks for the book excerpt.


----------



## darcie

mercedes2010 said:


> darcie said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in? ill be testing about the 5th if witch hasnt already got me xx
> 
> Welcome darcie! :flower: We get a little crazy in the TWW symptom spotting but other than that we're a great bunch of ladies!! :haha: All hoping to get our BFP's in June!Click to expand...

I know i hate the 2ww but i also think that weve done as much as we can so sometimes its a bit more relaxing. This month i have no pregnancy test in the house so hopefully i will get less of an urge to poas 5dpo xx


----------



## darcie

Fizzio said:


> Morning girls! I'm celebrating getting my first ever peak reading on my CBFM this morning :happydance: I'm CD12. Quite excited as I have never charted O before at all so it's good to know that my body seems to be in working order! DH is up for DTD tonight once he returns from running a photography workshop :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the newbies and Mercedes - thanks for the book excerpt.

I used a cbfm for a few months there really good as you know exactly when to dtd, i always found i ovulated after my second peak so its worth doing it on both just incase. A lady i know got a bfp after using her cbfm for one month she had been trying for 3years and had 1 m/c x


----------



## mercedes2010

PineappleRock said:


> well I'd like to think I'll be testing again in June, but I don't know.
> 
> I was expecting AF around 5/8, but I don't even know if I ovulated when FF said I did because I had lots of low temps. I started spotting on 5/10, and it's picked up and but it's still just brown, except for twice when I've wiped I think I've seen red. I don't know what's going on, if my period is still coming, if this is my period, or what. Last month I did spot for 3 days before AF showed up but what's going on now is just really strange. I have an appointment in a few weeks but in the mean time I don't know what to do - keep temping? I don't know if to keep counting this as the same cycle or a new one or what.
> 
> ...so long story short, depending on what happens hopefully I'll be testing sometime in June!

Hi PineappleRock! That's how AF started for me this cycle...brown spotting for three days, then heavy cramping and bleeding for the last two. Today it's let up some and I'm hoping it's completely gone tomorrow. What was frustrating for me is that during the brown spotting stage I actully thought I mght be preggo and was getting implantation spotting. I had a bit of nausea as well. An IC test done at night was BFP but an Answer test done with FMU next day was a BFN. Then AF came on with a vengeance! Talk about being driven CRAZY!!! And disappointed!

It's frustrating when AF takes her time, but at least you're not the only one havin a freaky period. I envy you having no pee sticks...I have five that I know are going to be singing my name all through the TWW!!! :haha:

Fingers crossed for a birthday baby...I'm turning 32 on May 24, right around the time I'll be OVing!! Birthday :sex: Yay!!


----------



## FoleysWifey

I am not sure when I will test, but it will be sometime in June. We are ready to start trying again!!! Good luck to everyone and have fun:sex: I have wanted to use that smiley! HAHAHA


----------



## PineappleRock

MRS_HJO said:


> Hey Pinapple! That sounds pretty confusing, but welcome!!! Here's hoping we get our BFPs with sticky babies next month!
> 
> PS: If you bled, I would start your cycle over, but keep temping!! That may tell you more about what is going on!

I can't call it bleeding though, it's all old and brown so that is why I didn't call any of these days CD1. I figured out where the red blood was coming from when I wipe, I have apparently developed a small epidermoid cyst that is a little sore. I just can't win! Thanks, hopefully we both do get our BFPs! I'll be rooting for everyone!



mercedes2010 said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> well I'd like to think I'll be testing again in June, but I don't know.
> 
> I was expecting AF around 5/8, but I don't even know if I ovulated when FF said I did because I had lots of low temps. I started spotting on 5/10, and it's picked up and but it's still just brown, except for twice when I've wiped I think I've seen red. I don't know what's going on, if my period is still coming, if this is my period, or what. Last month I did spot for 3 days before AF showed up but what's going on now is just really strange. I have an appointment in a few weeks but in the mean time I don't know what to do - keep temping? I don't know if to keep counting this as the same cycle or a new one or what.
> 
> ...so long story short, depending on what happens hopefully I'll be testing sometime in June!
> 
> Hi PineappleRock! That's how AF started for me this cycle...brown spotting for three days, then heavy cramping and bleeding for the last two. Today it's let up some and I'm hoping it's completely gone tomorrow. What was frustrating for me is that during the brown spotting stage I actully thought I mght be preggo and was getting implantation spotting. I had a bit of nausea as well. An IC test done at night was BFP but an Answer test done with FMU next day was a BFN. Then AF came on with a vengeance! Talk about being driven CRAZY!!! And disappointed!
> 
> It's frustrating when AF takes her time, but at least you're not the only one havin a freaky period. I envy you having no pee sticks...I have five that I know are going to be singing my name all through the TWW!!! :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed for a birthday baby...I'm turning 32 on May 24, right around the time I'll be OVing!! Birthday :sex: Yay!!Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean, before the spotting I was a little late and I didn't feel like I could be pregnant, but the brown spotting had me wondering if I was! Sorry AF came on with a vengeance. It's sad that I would like that to happen just so I can know that this is AF! My DH & I are going on vacation soon and I don't want AF then! But thanks, it's good to know I'm not alone with the freaky bleeding. 

Oh I have a ton of HPT, but after going crazy testing all the time and get BFNs in the past few cycles, I talked myself into waiting for AF. In all this late/crazy bleeding frenzy I've only tested twice which is good for me!

I hope you get your birthday baby!!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

wow, i am so far behind already! i will be testing on June 25th, hopefully. i'm HOPING i don't go to my RE appt and have her tell me i still have to wait.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I'm joining the June testers... I am kinda confused I'm hoping I'm testing at the right times... Hope we all get a BFP this month bc I'm down after this chemical last month.. All my friends r pregnant which makes it even harder.. Keep in touch!


----------



## mercedes2010

> I hope you get your birthday baby!!!!

Thanks! :winkwink:


----------



## MRS_HJO

AF is back again today on a mission... To ruin my workouts! I thought I was done bleeding as I didn't have anything at all last night, all through the night, and this morning... But as soon as I started warming up on the treadmill this morning, it came back like nobody's business! That's what I get for getting all excited that I may be having a short period.

It feels like this week is going by so slow. I was looking into going away for my ovulation time with DH, so that we could be more relaxed this cycle, but realized that we cannot go away... His sister is graduating that week and we have a lunch for her scheduled the Sunday before. BOO! 

Getting pumped though to start peeing on some sticks! I can't wait! 

And I'm pretty sure we will be doing SMEP this cycle. In the past we had just had sex everyday... I'm going to try doing every other until I get my positive OPK, then have sex three days in a row. We shall see if it works! I'm wondering... we got PG the month we had sex EVERYDAY. I wonder if it made DH's sperm quality go down, or my CM quality go down... Hence the m/c. I dunno, just a thought.

How about you ladies?! What are you doing differently this cycle?! Anything? Are you getting super pumped about this cycle, cause I am! Let's get this party started!!! :haha:


----------



## justwaiting

I had my second mmc on the 24th of April d&c on the 26th, it's now been 3 weeks since then and I got a neg pg test the other day, so I will be testing in June but have no idea when, probably about 6 weeks from my d&c, I'm hoping that I get pg again straight away. we are ntnp to get away from the counting and peeing on sticks that we did last time we got pg.


----------



## moonbeam38

hiya ...i was out in may but will hopefully be testing 6/7 june if you can add me to the list thank you :thumbup: xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi everyone, af arrived today so i'm here trying again, will not be testing before AF is due on june 10th but trying soy on a low dose this time so fx for us all xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok, I am feeling back to normal ish and not lurking :haha:

CD4 for me, this months AF was weird so not sure how my cycle is going to pan out this month :shrug:

I would love to hold out until the 4th June to test but we shall see.

Good luck to everyone on this cycle, hoping to become friends with some more great people in the process :flower:

XxX


----------



## starnurse76

hi guys,

fingers crossed for you all my lovelys. I am rooting for us. I am 2 days late, although not getting my hopes up yet at all. 

Shamima XXXXX


----------



## Fizzio

Neversaynever said:


> Good luck to everyone on this cycle, hoping to become friends with some more great people in the process :flower:
> 
> XxX

What a nice thing to say Never! It's true though that you do seem to bond with the other TTCAL girlies. I think it's cos we all share an emotional and rollercoaster journey :hugs:

Good luck this month. Quite a few of the girls from the May testers thread got their BFPs so fingers crossed we can follow their example in June :thumbup:

AFM: I'm on CD13 and second peak on my CBFM so I should be ovulating right about now!! DTD last night and will tonight but then I will have to enter the 2WW as I'm going to London tomorrow. Let's hope we have done enough. I'm in London as my brother is having major heart surgery on Thursday so I wondering if the stress of this week will affect conception/implantation. I hope not x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Welcome! to all the new ladies. Sorry that AF got you, but this cycle we are on a mission to get our sticky babies!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fizzio said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone on this cycle, hoping to become friends with some more great people in the process :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> What a nice thing to say Never! It's true though that you do seem to bond with the other TTCAL girlies. I think it's cos we all share an emotional and rollercoaster journey :hugs:
> 
> Good luck this month. Quite a few of the girls from the May testers thread got their BFPs so fingers crossed we can follow their example in June :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: I'm on CD13 and second peak on my CBFM so I should be ovulating right about now!! DTD last night and will tonight but then I will have to enter the 2WW as I'm going to London tomorrow. Let's hope we have done enough. I'm in London as my brother is having major heart surgery on Thursday so I wondering if the stress of this week will affect conception/implantation. I hope not xClick to expand...

Thanks Fizzio, I hope we have lots of BFP's like the May lot and they are still having people getting them over there :happydance:

Fingers are crossed for you and keep us posted in the dreaded TWW. I can't remember where I read it but it says severe stress may impact ovulation in the sense that you may ovulate slightly later so I wouldn't worry, you're getting the deed done :haha:

I really hope that you brothers op goes ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## ZoMo

I am due to test on June 10th if you would be so kind as to stick me on the list! 

After the mc last month I really thought we had cracked it this month, lots of lovely symptoms and then AF arrived with a vengeance on 13th, mega heavy and painful, grrr :(

Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for the coming month instead :thumbup:


----------



## Babybaba

I'll be joining you all!!

I got the dreaded af on Friday the 13th!! How unlucky is that! Lol!!! 
Oh well onto the next cycle! I'm on cycle day 3!

Not too sure when I'll ovulate as cycles seem to be all over the place since stopping the pill... I've had two chemical pregnancies and this is the first month that I had a real bfn! :( glad it wasn't another chemical tho...and hopefully this last cycle had given my body a chance to get back to normal... So really hoping for a healthy bfp in June....

On a side note just found out 2 of my close friends are pregnant... I'm delighted for them! But also sad for the babies i've lost and both these friends already have gorgeous kids, I have none and I am longing for my babies....I have to keep telling myself their premancies don't stop me from having MY baby...praying this is our month....


Sorry for the downer...looking forward to the next month! Roll on ovulation! Lol

xoxo


----------



## sthorp1179

:hugs: babybaba you will get your turn very soon :hugs:

afm i thought I was getting my AF but bleeding has tailed off after a few hours...wonder whats going on in there, getting light cramps but no blood flow!!!! someone call the x-files!!!


----------



## Babybaba

Thank you sthorpe! That means alot! I've had a lovely long bath and having a ghu (sp)!! Chocolate pud!! Yummy! Drowning the sorrows eh! Hehe

just want our baby so bad!! 
Then I worry that worrying about it will make it not happen!! Do you think this is true?! 

Xo


----------



## JulianasMommy

Sorry I haven't updated the list I had to go out of town for a family emergency. I will update tonight when I get home


----------



## MommaCupcake

Hi ladies! I have been away from BnB for a couple of months but deciding to get back in action :) I am on CD 12 and will be testing June 5th if AF doesn't rear her ugly head sooner! Good June luck, ladies!


----------



## pinkflamingo

I am due to test around the 12th of june if u wouldn't mind adding me too pls. Am on the positive thinking wagon this month so let's make those BFP's happen ladies! 
Hugs all round xX


----------



## patiently

I'll be joining too...i'll be testing on the 11th June if you wouldnt mind adding me too please. Roll on BFP'S!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Babybaba said:


> Thank you sthorpe! That means alot! I've had a lovely long bath and having a ghu (sp)!! Chocolate pud!! Yummy! Drowning the sorrows eh! Hehe
> 
> just want our baby so bad!!
> Then I worry that worrying about it will make it not happen!! Do you think this is true?!
> 
> Xo

Its been my experience generally that i get pregnant when my mind is on other things, like for example the month i got pregnant with the baby I mc (6 months after coming off the pill and ntnp) I had decided to concentrate on getting fit and losing some weight and putting pregnancy on the back burner for a year or so...sods law i know!!!

I am taking the route to chilled out city this month just going to go with the flow and see what happens, no opk, no early hpt testing. I am taking soy to help give my oestrogen levels a boost. I know I will get my BFP soon so I'm not worried and I'm not going to let my impatience rule me either. Good luck hun x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Is everything okay with your family JulianasMommy???

So, question ladies: Any of you take B6? I ask because I'm having an abnormally long cycle this time and it's the first one on B6. The bleeding just keeps going and going. It will stop, then it will pick up heavy and surprise me... And this happens over and over again. Anyone experience this?


----------



## JPARR01

MRS_HJO said:


> Is everything okay with your family JulianasMommy???
> 
> So, question ladies: Any of you take B6? I ask because I'm having an abnormally long cycle this time and it's the first one on B6. The bleeding just keeps going and going. It will stop, then it will pick up heavy and surprise me... And this happens over and over again. Anyone experience this?

Just curious if your doctor put you on B6 or are you just taking it on top of your prenatal vitamins...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Taking it on top of prenatals, Jenn. I have heard from BnB girls and also read online that B6 is great for female reproductive systems, and it lengthens your luteal phase. I have yet to see this in myself because it's the first cycle! Here's hoping. BTW: I miss you, Jenn!!!


----------



## JPARR01

Ahh ok! I was reading up on it and it said that pregnant women should only be taking 1.9mg of B6 a day. But we are not pregnant yet LOL My prescription prenatals have 2.5 mg of B6. I just get worried about taking other supplements along with my prenatals. I will wait and see how I make out after starting ttc again in June and will ask my doctor on June 10 when I go to see him.


----------



## JPARR01

Miss you too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yeah, at this point, I don't feel like I have anything to lose... So why not try it when other women have had success on B6! I completely want to hear what your doctor says about it when you ask him though!!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

MRS_HJO said:


> Is everything okay with your family JulianasMommy???
> 
> So, question ladies: Any of you take B6? I ask because I'm having an abnormally long cycle this time and it's the first one on B6. The bleeding just keeps going and going. It will stop, then it will pick up heavy and surprise me... And this happens over and over again. Anyone experience this?

Heather, when I was taking vitex/b6, I was taking Vitex up to O and B6 after O. I'm not sure where I read to do that, but I will see if I can find it.


----------



## JPARR01

So true! I have an entire list of things I want to ask that I thought of after my last visit.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I'm finding a lot of people saying that they took B6 after O for LPD, but I'm not sure if taking it before O does any harm. I'm wondering if it might shift your cycle though :shrug: 

Because of MTHFR my RE has me taking it through my whole cycle, so I guess we will both find out!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Crystal: You are saying that it does/or doesn't say that it is harmful to take it before O?


----------



## Neversaynever

Hope everything is ok Julianasmommy :hugs:

Fizzio, hope your brothers op goes ok :hugs:

Mrs HJO, I have no knowledge of taking extra supplements, I just make sure I take my folic acid :wacko: 

Well this is already painful and slowwwwww :dohh: why does it take so long to all come together and there's such a minuscule window to get pregnant :dohh:

As you can see I'm very impatient already :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## JulianasMommy

Ok list is updated and i think i am updated too!!! :) HJO thanks for asking! :) My dh's grandmother has been really sick so we had to go to Dallas to see her, and today i found out my grandmother fell off her porch yesterday :( 

Mercedes- I love the quotes from the book...i agree makes me like af a little bit :)

pineapplerock-your not alone with the weird cycle i have had one like this too.Sorry to hear about the cycst...does it hurt? I just said a prayer for you.

fizzio- YAY FOR THE PEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you are getting your BD on!!!! :) Hope your brother is okay... i just said a prayer for him too. I don't think it would affect conception or implantation just ovulation like MRS_HJO said.

hi darcie!!!! You are strong to keep away from pee sticks...i need to, too 

hi FoleysWifey!

Girlnextdoor-What did the doctor say????

brookegarrett- so sorry about your chemical. :( I had one in March lost him/her April 5th.ALL of my friends are pregnant too and it sucks. One gotpregnant almost the same day as me so i would have been due Dec3rd andshe is due Dec 5th. IT SUCKS

MRS_HJO sorry about af :( I am so excited to pee on sticks too!!!!! I was HOPING the mc wouldchange my cycles back to 28 days instead of 35 so i have been using opks but it looks like that is NOT going to happen. :( I also thought the same thing about dh's sperm because the month i got pregnant was the first month we had been trying so it was myfirst month using opk's in 4 years and when it got dark as the control line we took that as a positive. WELL since we thought we were done the next day we dtd in the morning then i took another opk and it was DEF positive so we dtd again at night and i got pregnant but miscarried. I am torn wether we should do that again because i dont know if it was bad luck and we should or if it was bad sperm because we didnt wait long enough for it to "build itself back up" KWIM? We DTD last month everyday once a day and i didnt getpregnant. So idk.
This cycle i am taking baby aspirin, prentals, preseed every bd, and dh is taking vit e...he was taking this when i got pregnant with my dd. might look into softcups,and have to think about when we are going to dtd.

Hi moonbeam!

Hi sthorp1179 you are a strong woman waiting to test!!!! I will probably test 8dpo !!! GL with the soy!!!!! :)

neversaynever-my cycle was weird too

starnurse- did AF show Or ARE YOU PREGNANT?! :)

Hi Zomo- same thing happenened to me.

babybaba-me too! Hopefully last cycle got out bodies back to normal and we can get our bfp this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

sthorp- you think you are having implantation bleeding?? FX!

Hi Mommacupcake!

Hipinkflamingo!

Hi Patiently!

Hi justwanting!


----------



## JulianasMommy

Hi JPARR! :)


----------



## JPARR01

JulianasMommy said:


> Hi JPARR! :)

LOL HI!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LWood

If all goes well and I get AF tomorrow, I will be testing around June 9th-ish...


----------



## JulianasMommy

Hi Lwood. Hope AF doesn't show, but we will love to have you here! :)


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm hoping this is our month too!:happydance:

AF is due to arrive tomorrow and she is starting to show her face..

My cycles are all out of whack, but I'm guessing next AF will be due around the end of June, so I'll probably test around the 28th.

I plan on using OPK's and taking prenata's (as I have been since August) but that's it. I'm not going to stress over it.

Good luck ladies!!! :dust: :yellow:


----------



## patiently

Hi!!! It has made my day to see my name on the list...feeling opitmistic right now even though im not charting or using opks this month just going with the flow and me and OH are BD wen we feel to, got pg the 1st time when we weren't "trying." I obsess in the 2WW otherwise, this way im hoping to stay calm and positive....fingers and toes x'd for us all and hopefully we all get our JUNE BFP!!!!! Good Luck to all x x x


----------



## wanting2010

What kind of OPKs do you all use? I need some recommendations for which ICs are the best.


----------



## FoleysWifey

Hey everyone! :)


----------



## tucker07

I'm CD 8....hoping June we get a BFP!


----------



## darcie

hello so is anyone trying anything different this month i used vitex this month and ovulated on cd11 instead of 18 so really early for me x


----------



## patiently

I'm not sure if i've ovulated yet as im not using opks this month. I have had slight cramping for a few days now and I had ewcm on cd9 - cd12 but I usually don't ovulate until cd26 so I don't know whats going on, this week I have had so much cmy CM (sorry if tmi) but maybe thats my body gearing up for ovulation. I have had cramping on both sides also so i am very confused...i didn't want to use opks this month as I keep obsessing in the 2WW which drives me crazy! I dont know what to think or to do now...right now i'm on CD 18


----------



## moonbeam38

Ill be using opk & temping for the 1st time this month though i assume it wont help me much until i see a pattern forming FXD for us all this month xx


----------



## JulianasMommy

Mrs J-sorry about AF :(

patiently- I am glad i finally got the list updated!!!!! :) I wish i could relax like you. I have been peeing on opks since AF stopped! :/ I was hoping the mc would change my cycle so i could o earlier. But no such luck. 

wanting- i use the Answer dip sticks 20 pack then when my lines start getting dark i go get Answer or First Response mid stream test, because they give way better lines. :)

Tucker07- GL!

darcie- I want to try softcups,but dont know that much about them and i ave heard some people say they hurt your chances and some say they think thats what got them their :BFP: ????????

moonbeam-this is also my first month temping but i dont think it will do me any good becasue i wake up all night and go to bed late....


----------



## JulianasMommy

You all are so lucky, y'all have short cycles... :cry:


----------



## moonbeam38

does waking up a lot make a difference?? 
im going to start using them tomorrow as im due to ov on 23rd according to dates...my cycles have only been shorter since my mc i never realised until AF shown up 2 days early as she did the previous month but my leutal phase is still 14 days so im just thinking positive thoughts this month  xx


----------



## mercedes2010

Hi ladies! Waiting to OV but am hoping the current stress I'm under doesn't affect that. Some really stressful family drama (not with us, just others) has me feeling dreadful. I really want the BFP next month, I'm just hoping this crap doesn't interfere with that. I've done everything right this month and I really want a little :baby: in February!! So please keep us in your thoughts and prayers as we navigate these difficulties and TTC!!! :flower: Love ya'lll!


----------



## JulianasMommy

I just said a prayer for you mercedes. Sorry about the drama, family can be filled with drama at times. Gotta love em! :) We love you too!!! 
You have a longer cycle like me !!!!!! GO US!!!!!!!

moonbeamfrom what i understand (and i could be totally wrong) i think it is okay as long as you have a solid 4 hours of sleep before you take your temp... but again idk? I think I am due to o on the 27th.


----------



## moonbeam38

aaah i see thanks...just set up a chart on fertility friend so im sure ill get the hang of it soon enough x


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks JulianasMommy. I have been using Answer or First Response midstream tests but they're too expensive to use twice a day like i'd like to haha. I don't like the ICs I've been buying on ebay. I might have to try to Answer strips! Can you get those at Wal Mart?

I'm taking my last dose of Clomid tonight. If I ov the same time this month as I did last month it should be around CD 19. This is probably my last round of Clomid so I'm definitely praying hard for.a BFP. I would prefer to not have to see a specialist/move on to more intensive treatments.


----------



## darcie

moonbeam- tempings really good because you know that youve defiantly ovulated and you can normally tell if your af is about to show as youll have a temp drop. The first month i started temping i fell pregnant unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancie. Opks are good because you know after you get a positive you have upto about 30hours before you ovulate so you can get alot of bedding in :) 

Julianasmommy- I used softcups for one month i used the instead ones it didnt get me pregnant but it seemed to keep everything up there i dont know if i would use them agin there a bit messy and a bit painful to pull out. Cant hurt to try though ive heard of people getting there bfps from them.
xxx


----------



## JulianasMommy

moonbeam I set one up the other day too! :) 

wanting- i get mine from walmart... i think they are like 18.00 and at walgreens they are 19.99. GL wanting I hope this is your month!!!!!!! FX! 

darcie- so does temping before O tell you anything? I don't think i want to use them if they hurt... 

Soooooooooooo... I just had a BM TMI and i had ewcm when i wiped. WTHECK!I only get ewcm after a bm at ovulation time. Maybe i will O before CD 21 this month!!!!! We did BD last night, but i am pretty sure this was ewcm. IT WAS THICK. It stretched pretty far too. My opks aren't getting any darker, but i usually get ewcm 2 days before my opks get darker... if i can remember correctly. I guess i will just have to wait and see. Oh and i starting coughing up stuff so i went and bought some mucinex with the only active ingredient being guafisein ( i dont know how you spell it) and i just popped one in before going to the bathroom (like 5 min before) they dont work THAT fast do they?! :rofl:


----------



## LWood

JulianasMommy said:


> Hi Lwood. Hope AF doesn't show, but we will love to have you here! :)

Oh, I want her to show! It is my second cycle after my D&C and that is what my doctor wanted me to wait for. After this AF comes, I can officially start TTC. (So far she is a no-show)

Thank you ladies for all the great info. I am taking notes and going to call Doc about all your suggestions. I was taking B100, PB8 & Fenu-thyme (on my cousin's suggestion) last time and no one told me to stop. I read the bottles and they said "Don't take while pregnant" so I don't know if that's why I MC?

We DTD every other day once my ovulation kit said I was fertile and I ended up with triplets who were two days apart in age so I am nervous to DTD too much AND not enough. I do NOT want triplets again but I don't want to miss out completely.

This time my husband is smoke free (among other things) and I am going to request he be soda free as well. All I am taking is folic acid and I am exercising.

Of course I am scared to be excited...I will be 35 this year so I am trying not to worry about all of THAT as well.


----------



## LWood

JulianasMommy said:


> IT WAS THICK. It stretched pretty far too. My opks aren't getting any darker, but i usually get ewcm 2 days before my opks get darker... if i can remember correctly. I guess i will just have to wait and see. Oh and i starting coughing up stuff so i went and bought some mucinex with the only active ingredient being guafisein ( i dont know how you spell it) and i just popped one in before going to the bathroom (like 5 min before) they dont work THAT fast do they?! :rofl:

I know this is normal part of life but I LOLed!!

Oh and my first AF after my D&C was so random. I had a scary heavy flow for two days then nothing for two days then flow for a day then nothing... this lasted a week or so. I don't remember for sure.


----------



## JulianasMommy

LOL! 
Well then i hope she does show!!!!!!!! HURRY UP AF!!!!! 
My cycle this month was screwy like that too!


----------



## darcie

no it doesnt tell you anything before you ovulate but it tells you that you have ovulated, i dont ovulate until 2 days after i get a positive opk. The soft cups probably wouldnt hurt if you relaxed but i get all scared about taking them out so im all tense. x


----------



## MRS_HJO

About temping: I would say you should be temping all the way through your cycle because how will you be able to see a temperature rise if you weren't temping before, ya know? You need a baseline, but nope, it doesn't tell you that you are going to ovulate, which is soooooooooo annoying!!! But it is awesome to see that confirmation that you did in fact ovulate! And then you can obsess over your temps in the 2ww for any early signs that you conceived! Because... we all love to obsess during the 2ww! :)

Af finally left, thank God. I start SMEP tomorrow on CD8. Been drinking NASTY grapefruit juice to increase my CM. UGH, YUCK, I hope this works so I don't have to do it again next cycle! LOL.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, just went potty and when I wiped I had some pinkish CM... More spotting? WTF?! Gotta be the B6. I wonder if I can just stop taking it right now!


----------



## LWood

So far no sign of AF. The ONE TIME I want her around and she is not here. I know she is on her way because I keep crying... blah.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Sorry about AF coming LWood, but you can join us for June BFPs now! And we are all super supportive around here and only want the best for our bnb buddies! :flower:


----------



## JulianasMommy

HJO- Thanks for the info about temping. I was like why should i temp before o if it shows me nothing... lol... now i get it! :) I'm sorry you are still spotting... when was your mc? I DONT think i could drink grapefruit juice! YUCK! But if it made me get a guarantee i would get a bfp i would drink it day and night! lol. GL with the SMEP!!!! I say start tonight... a little spotting aint gunna hurt nothin <~ in my country accent ;)

Lwood- :hugs: I'm so sorry AF hasn't showed up... have you called your doc? or TESTED?!


----------



## MRS_HJO

No, not spotting anymore... Just so random! This is my third cycle since the mc. Don't worry about me DTD tonight! Spotting would not stop my awesome plan this month! :haha:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Go MRSHJO!

Im bored... DD has a double ear infection and she is asleep...
Wanna see some pics?!
My opk today! 
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/nannydoctor021-1.jpg

DD this weekend feeding the ducks at her nanny's. She was throwing whole pieces of bread! LOL
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/nannydoctor006.jpg

the view from the doctor's office today
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/nannydoctor018.jpg


----------



## MRS_HJO

Your daughter is so adorable. :) That's looking like an awesome OPK. I bet if you took one later tonight it would be even darker! Get to DTD!!!! :haha:


----------



## JulianasMommy

thanks! Ladies I need some advice... When i got pregnant in march we were dtd a lot in the morning... i want to get back on an am scheudle so should i wait to DTD in the morning??????


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, if that was a true positive OPK, I would feel better DTD tonight and also tomorrow sometime too. I guess the morning would be okay... But here's the thing... In case you are going to ovulate overnight, you want to make sure you have fresh sperm in there just in case!


----------



## JulianasMommy

It wasn't positive yet though, right?


----------



## MRS_HJO

No, don't think so. It's lighter... I dunno if you already had your surge or it's still coming... i would say it's still coming. So you're probably fine for morning.


----------



## JulianasMommy

Here we go morning :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MRS_HJO

BTW: the grapefruit juice is working, lol. Usually for a few days after AF, I am very dry. But today, I have a lot of CM, so much so that I thought maybe I should do an OPK to make sure I'm not ovulating SUPER early. Weird! I know it's not my imagination!


----------



## JulianasMommy

is sperm really better in the morning?


----------



## JulianasMommy

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Thats awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

I've read that! I don't have a clue! But Dh was all happy when I read that to him because he loves morning sex, and I never want to... He's like, "now you have to!"


----------



## JulianasMommy

mine is the same way!!!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

My opk lied to me yesterday.... :( I thought they were starting to fade in and today's is lighter. I think it was darker yesterday because i left the urine in the cup for about an hour while i went to the store?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hmmm.... Well if you are having a 35 day cycle again, it's probably still too early for a positive???


----------



## patiently

Ladies i think i may have missed ovulation, on tuesday i had a lot of ewcm...and some cramping but didnt feel ovulation pain like i usually do. I DTD on sunday monday and wednesday and again tonight, but i didnt DTD on tuesday, i have been having mild cramping but im not sure if my body is gearing up for Ovulation or if i have ovulated already as im not using opk's im not sure what day i'll ovulate. Though since my mc my cycles have been 40 days and i usually ovulate on cd 26..im only on cd20. Wednesday my cm went back to a lotion texture, i usually have ewcm for 3 days but it only lasted for one...i have cramping more on my right side though this month i should ovulate from my left...does anyone think ive missed it...or should i be hopeful still..im going out of my mind wondering "what if?"! i thought me not using opks ws meant to destress me but so far im not sure if im de-stressed...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Patiently: I wouldn't worry. When I conceived, we had sex all around O, except for the day before O. That's a major day to have sex because it leaves fresh semen in there for when your egg releases... And I still got pregnant. You can't be perfect every month, and there still is a huge chance you caught the egg!


----------



## JulianasMommy

hjo- wishful thinking? lol I thought the mor ei pee on opk's then they have to get positive, right? :rofl: 

patiently- I am the same way, thats why i use them just to know for sure when i oed. I think even if you did already o you dtd at good times so i think your okay! :)


----------



## LWood

UGH! Ladies I am so sorry! I got so excited for my first time TTC after my MMC that I gave you my estimated ovulation date! Since AF is taking her sweet time (I was very regular before MMC) that may push my OV date out which may push me right into July testing. I am such a dork... I may hang out here until I know for sure (since I am learning so much)


----------



## JulianasMommy

We would love if you would stay here with us!!!!! <3


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls!

Just checking in. I'm on CD 13 and still waiting for a positive OPK. This is my first true cycle after my mmc in February. Before the miscarriage, I always ovulated on CD 15 or 16...so I'm really hoping it stays that way and I will get a surge in the next couple of days. 

How's everyone else doing? Anyone else set to test on June 6th? I'm so lucky because my hubby and I will be on vacation for almost my entire 2ww - at least I'll be distracted!!!! :dohh:

:hugs:, 
Rachel


----------



## MRS_HJO

Rachel: You're so lucky you will be away during the 2WW. That's what I need to do! I'll be due to test on either June 5 or 6. Good luck! Let us know when you get your surge!


----------



## mercedes2010

Hi ladies...how's everybody doing? :flower:

I'm going to start my OPK's tomorrow even though I'm projected to OV on the 
25th. I had a short cycle this month so I might OV early and don't want to miss that egg! Anyone else testing with OPKs this weekend??


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Mercedes,

I started my OPK testing today and got a very very very faint line... So faint you had to squint... I know it's still early, but since my cycles have been short, I don't want to miss it! So anyway, you have OPK company!

Heather


----------



## JulianasMommy

I have been testing since my cycle started because i was PRAYING i would change to a 28 day cycle after the mc but it looks like no such luck... we will also be away during my 2ww!!!!!!!! I am so excited about that!!!!!!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Hey Mercedes,
> 
> I started my OPK testing today and got a very very very faint line... So faint you had to squint... I know it's still early, but since my cycles have been short, I don't want to miss it! So anyway, you have OPK company!
> 
> Heather

That's me as well this evening...I did an IC test and the test line was very faint, so maybe I am going to OV right on the 25th despite last cycle's short LP. It drives me crazy...I'll be so happy when I'm finally preggo and can stop this crazy testing every month!!! :wacko:

Please let me get a BFP next month...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

Hey i like that we are all pretty close to ovulating around the same time!!! :)


----------



## patiently

Thanks Julianasmommy and Mrs HJO for your replies im feeling a little bit more positive now..this is why i love this forum sooooo much! you wonderful ladies are so encouraging. I hope were all pretty close to getting our BFP'S too!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

i hope we are close too because i just logged on to photobucket account and decided to look at all my pics and i saw all my beautiful positives i got in March... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Oh, I did that too today Juliana'sMommy. :cry: :cry: I was going through my pics trying to find one of my puppy, and came across all my very first positives and my "bump bloat" pictures. :cry: I just want to be pregnant again so badly and have a baby! I hope this is our month, dear.


----------



## LWood

AF just arrived YAY!! I may still be in the running for June testing LOL!! *runs off to grab overnights and a heating pad*


----------



## JulianasMommy

Lwood look at those sexy legs! I wish mine looked like that! lol Glad Af showed! Hope she is being nice to you. 

HJO- i dont know why we do this to ourselves... I knew they were there... i think it was just to remember that i actually was pregnant. ugh. 

Well, I was feeling AWFUL last night but still dtd :) Woke up this morning with a fever... yuck. Took an opk and they are DEF starting to fade in...i tried to take a pic but my camera is being DUMB ... should i not try this cycle if i have a cold? I don't think i can not try anyway....i was just thinking crazy :rofl: well i'm off to rest... be back later.


----------



## JulianasMommy

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/IMG_20110520_094512.jpg


----------



## mercedes2010

Wow...what a difference 12 hours makes! I started testing last evening and got a very faint, almos non-existant test line; this morning it's *much* darker though not quite a positive yet! Amazing how fast that surge comes on though, right? 

I have plans for this weekend...:sex: :haha:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Ladies! Yay for your surges coming! 

Juliana'sMommy (by the way, I'm going to start calling you JM, okay?!): Still not a true positive yet, but it's coming. Yes! Try with a cold! It won't hurt anything! I'm sorry you are not feeling well. :(

Mercedes: Awesome weekend plans! Maybe you are going to ovulate sooner than usual?

I'm holding my pee right now to go take an OPK. I don't know why, but I have this feeling that I may O sooner as well, which upset me because I'll be away from DH all day and night on Saturday. But, my temps are really dipping, and I know that happens right before O. The OPK will be the verdict today...


----------



## moonbeam38

ha ha HJO im pee holding till later too....had faint line earlier but def negative...we have the house to ourselves tonight as DD is sleeping out hurrah!! :sex: 
ive been out job hunting today as im starting to obsess about temps & charts & symptoms...aaaargh!! hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## Babybaba

Hey ladies!!

Just posting my test date for the list - 14th June!!! 

Can't wait to see all the bfp's this month hehe!!!


Baby dust!!!
Xoxo


----------



## JulianasMommy

updated babybaba! :) 

HJO- JM is fine or Judy. :) My opks usually fade in and i o around 4 or 5 days later!!! :happydance: 

Mercedes- I have the same plans! :sex:

Let's see the opk's ladies!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Babybaba

Hey again ladies!!

Well I am very much excited for this month ahead!!!
I'm currently on cycle day 8!!!
Not too sure when I'll ovulate...I have an iPhone app that has projected my next period to start 14th June...so this is my official test date... ( it goes by average cycle length, and at the moment it thinks I'm on 32 day cycle length, i don't think I'm that long...but hopefully it won't matter and I'll get my bfp this month hehe)

So since cd4 we have bd every day,( sometimes twice a day) ....this will be the first month since stopping bcp that we will have no interuptions ( ie hubby being away for work, me being away for work etc.....) and we are planning on taking full advantage of it!! We are loving all the love making!! I know it sounds strange,,,but we both just feel this is our month....I've never had that feeling before,,neither has DH...this feels like it!!! And I have a strange sense of calm!!!

It hasn't all been plane sailing tho...when I got back from holiday I had to break the news that my husbands cousin is pregnant!! He told me another friend who we are going to stay with next week is pregnant also..and another close friend has just announced her pregnancy.....well I BROKE down....walking around asda crying.... Hubby made me feel a lot better.....I did need to let this emotions out however strange they were....but I feel good now and looking forward..


I'm sorry for the ramble....
Baby dust and positive vibes to everyone!!!!

Xoxo


----------



## patiently

It seems like when you really want to be pregnant everyone else around you is falling pregnant so easily...Pain in the butt!! my friend announced today that she is pregnant also that makes it 5 people total who have got pregnant between january and now!!!! i just think to myself why did it happen to me...? why did we lose our lil ones and other women have healthy pregnancies??? urgh...i was really upset for like an hour then i snapped out of it...Come on ladies june testing is gona be great for us all!!! btw im having mild cramping and have been since tuesday...but no ewcm...very lotiony... i dont know if ive ovulated or not and im not going to stress about it me an my OH have been bd everyday though...well minus the one and only ewcm day...well fingers x'd for us all...good luck senidng lots of baby dust and positive thoughts all your way x


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, some I know from the may thread, others 'hi'. 
I am now out of my limbo land and on cd1, it's great to be able to say what day I'm on!!
Am super excited about this month, I have soy for cd2-6, I have cough mixture for cd10- o, I have lots of opks and I have a holiday booked for my fertile window-got to catch this egg!!!
I am due to test June 20th, can you add me to the list please.
Good luck ladies, I look forward to sharing this journey with you.xxx


----------



## MRS_HJO

OOOOh, Cornish! I'm so envious you are going away during your fertile window. DH and I have been trying to do the same thing, but stuff always gets in the way! I'm sorry AF got you, but glad you're here to join us for some major BFPs this month!


----------



## Cornish

Hello hjo, I was actually happy she arrived! Got results back to say hcg was under 4 so just been waiting! Hol is great timing, was booked ages ago for ds 3rd birthday, really looking forward to relaxing and getting on with dtd. 
How are you getting on?x


----------



## Babybaba

Aww Cornish I'm sorry you went through that! But glad your feeling positive about the month ahead!!

We just had a wee bd session this morning, going to movies tonight then dinner and home for some more loving! Hehe!

Cd9 today...just hoping I ovulate soon...haven't decided wether or not to use opks, the only thin I'd like to do it for is so I can count dpo, as if we are bd everyday I'm hoping we catch the egg, but I would love to be able to count the dpo! Lol OR maybe it's better not to know?! Hehe

how's everyone doing today?
Xo


----------



## Cornish

My af signs have gone ladies so I'll be joining you in a few days it seems. Babybaba, not knowing o day has driven me mad this cycle!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

I might be with you ladies on not knowing what dpo i am on this month...
this is what i got this morning....
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/16.jpg
after this yesterday...
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/IMG_20110520_094512.jpg

is it possible i missed my surge? I didnt test again yesterday because i usually have a fade in pattern... yesterday i had SERIOUS EWCM, SERIOUS O pains. I was also sick with alow grade temp 99-100. Could my o have been delayed because i was sick?? my temp this morning was 98.36... def not a fever and def higher than my other temps... ughhhhhhh this is so frustrating. Enough about myself...

Hi cornish!!!! You are going to test the day before my birthday!!! Has to be lucky!!! ;) SO exciting that you will be away during your fertile time! I will be away during the 2ww. 

patiently- I know what you mean about everyone getting pregnant. It seems like my mc caused everyone around me to start ttc! WTH!!!!

babybaba- USE OPKS!!! I would be nuts without them. Well i am nuts with them right now so i guess whatever feels right...lol Have fun tonight! ;)


----------



## mercedes2010

Very weird...took another OPK last night and it was not a dark as the AM one I took, so I took another this morning and it was super faint again! I know I haven't had my surge because the "dark" one yesterday still wasn't positive.

Any of you ever had OPKs that get dark (almost but not quite positive) then fade out again before getting to the definite positive stage? Or could I have had my surge and just missed it with the tests???


----------



## JulianasMommy

mercedes we are in the same boat.... C'mon someone help us!


----------



## JulianasMommy

i think we may have missed it, because the month i got pregnant i had a VERY SHORT surge. It was def positive at like 8 am then gone by noon.


----------



## Babybaba

Hey julianasmommy, I would test again tomorrow or maybe this evening to see if it gets any darker? 

I think you've convinced me, I'll use opks to ge a better idea of when I o, not worried this cycle about missing it, as we are bd everyday :D but it will be useful to count the dpo! And SyMPTOM SPOT!!

So glad to be going through this with you lovely ladies! Xoxo


----------



## LadyKate1980

I think I may be out...I just POAS even though AF is not due for 7 days, but it was the "test 6 days early" kind and it was absolutely BFN. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the 12th or 13th, so it should have detected it by now...my other pregnancies were detected early as well, so I'm probably out for May and in for June.


----------



## JulianasMommy

you have to symptom spot!!!!!! ;) That my main concern with me thinking i missed my surge... am i 1 dpo today?! :rofl: i wish. 

WE are glad to be going through this journey with you too ;)


----------



## JulianasMommy

LadyKate your not out until AF shows but we would LOVE for you to join us! But we would also LOVE if you got your :bfp: and didn't join us! :) Once you know when/ if you will test let me know and i can add you .


----------



## mercedes2010

@JulianasMommy: Well, you may be right about us mssing it...Coach and I might just be BDing for a boy in that case (the closer to OV you have sex the greater your chances for a boy, or so I've heard) LOL I did get my OV pains early this week too...yikes! I'm going to keep testing though, just in case! :winkwink: I hope if we missed the surge that we at least won't miss the egg. Fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

fx!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

JM and Mercedes... I'm in that boat too with OPK! :dohh: yesterday morning was dark line, almost positive then last night was barely there :wacko: have taken two today ( nothing like feeding the POAS addiction :haha:) and had strong but not positives. Hopefully I'll get my positive tomorrow like previous two cycles :thumbup:

Lady Kate...wait for AF, certainly not out yet, some ladies on May thread got their BFP at 12 DPO. 

Everyone else, happy days for me until I get to about 3 DPO :rofl:

XxX


----------



## nicoley

Hey ladies..new to the scene..TTC after hubby havinbg a vas reversal in mid April..we have a 16 and 10 year old at home and we r foster parents to a 10 month old...I lost identical girls to twin to twin transfusion syndrome in 1999...looking forward to trying again after 9 years..


----------



## wanting2010

JulianasMommy- Definitely possible that you missed your surge. I would test again tonight and over the next few days just to be sure, until FF confirms ov. Good luck!

I'm considering skipping OPKs this cycle in an effort to reduce the stress of TTC. The last few months my stress level has been through the roof. I'm not sure if not knowing when I oved would drive me even more crazy, though, lol. I do get my progesterone level checked so I will know if I oved, just not when.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Nicoley, welcome, and I'm very sorry for your losses. 

Well, holding my peeeeeee right now to do my first OPK of the day. Today is the first day of my fertile window! WooooHooooo! Too bad I'm completely and utterly stressed out with some drama going on right now... DH says I need to figure out a way to relax "right now!" so that we can conceive our baby this month.

How's everyone else doing? It's sounds like some OPK confusion is going around! Very possible to miss a surge, especially when you are only testing once a day. Test twice a day! And from the first surge, you will ovulate in 12-36 hours (maybe sooner if you are catching the surge late). 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MRS_HJO

OOOOOOOH MAN!!!! Forgot that I was holding my pee and went pee without doing an OPK! I'm such a nerd!!! Now I have to save it up again, darn it!!


----------



## Babybaba

Awww just had a talk with hubby, I asked him if he wants me to use opks and tell him when my surge is, he said HELL YEAHHHH!!! Lol

this is gonna be our month! We are praying for it, he nearly cried saying how much he wants kids, I DID cry! Lol!! It's funny this is the first month I am not stressed about it, just calm and excited and happy! I'm hoping the same for everyone else aswell!!

This is it ladies we are gonna get our bfp's!! And then our precious babies!!


Yayyyy excited!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Babybaba, can you save me some of that PMA when I get to about 10 DPO please? :haha:

I know my OH is really hoping we get pregnant again soon too and I feel guilty that I can't get pregnant as quick as we did the first time. 

Onwards and upwards!

We need lots of June BFP's :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

HJO :hi: over there!

Did you get to POAS in the end? 

XxX


----------



## Babybaba

Neversaynever it's gonna happen honey!!! We are gonna do it my dear!! We are roughly on the same cycle I'm on cd 9...

HJO ! do you reckon you ovulated today Hun??

I did an opk, very very faint line ....so not near o yet, but hey you never know it can come on all of a sudden....I know it'll happen...

Every time I do an opk I always wish they were hpt!! As there's always a line for me!! Hehe...

Yes this is the month ladies!!! Let's DO this!! Wool

Xo


----------



## Babybaba

New ticker (s)

Xoxo


----------



## MRS_HJO

Nope, still BFNs on the OPKs! So, I'll test again this evening and tomorrow again, but it's not detecting a surge yet! If this cycle is "normal", I won't be ovulating until possibly Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday.


----------



## patiently

Evening ladies! i dont know what is going on with my cycle this month i dont know if im dpo or before ovulation...as im not using opks...and i do feel less stressed not knowing...but i had one day of ewcm...and cramping ever since...my cm has gone completely kind of like after AF and i have been having mild cramping on both sides but more so on my right...but as i ovulated on the right last month i was thinking that I SHOULDVE ovulated on the left this time...i am continuing to BD daily though, as cd 26 the day i would usually ovulate will be on thursday...just wanted to know does anyone have ewcm 6 days after they start their period and could you ovulate during this time? fingers and toes x'd for us all...sending baby dust to all x


----------



## JulianasMommy

well after i took an opk last night i was so frustrated because it came up a little darker but def not positive so i almost took a night off of the bd, but then i knew i would be mad at myself if i woke up and it was darker... wth bd cant hurt anyone, right? LOL Well it was darker this morning... don't know if i am going to call it a positive or not because my positives are always WAYYYYYY darker than the control line but this cycle has been so weird who knows?! lol. We will keep dtd! Does anyone get upset because i put these pics up? If so tell me and this is the last one! 
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/julianasmommy1/IMG_20110522_073542.jpg

another thing... when i miscarried in April when i went to the er they said i had a uti and i didnt have any symptoms! I am guessing it was from bding and maybe thats why i miscarried? anyway... how do i know if i have one now from all this bding??? You t hink i will be ok if i drink cranberry and water the next 2 weeks?


----------



## mummymarsh

2 days late :) but wont be testing till 3rd june :) AF casn range from 28DC -40DC so got to give it chance to show its face :) xxx


----------



## JulianasMommy

updated!


----------



## mummymarsh

:) thanks xxxx


----------



## Babybaba

Juliannas mummy that looks like a positive opk to me Hun!!!! Bd bd bd!!! Wooopah catch that egg honey!!!

We bd yesterday morning and evening, gonna wait and bd late tonight and give hubby time to recover.... Think we are just gonna bd once a day now as I'm worried about bd too much! IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!!! Lol I mean is it bad to bd too often?

We've never had sperm analysis on hubby, but I'm hoping he has strong swimmers!! I mean I fell pregnant on the pill before .. Sadly ended in mc, but man those swimmers were determined!! Hehe!!

Did an opk today very faint line.... But my cm is getting more watery...whereas before I was really dry.... So hoping o is coming soon! :)

how is everyone doing today? Xx


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, Im officially here now! Ha! CD1 for me and Im feeling so much better to be out of that horrid limbo of a three week wait!
Babybaba, Im also confused as to my cycle length, my app wants to average it so put me at 32 days but my last one (which is my first proper cycle since mc) was 36. I dunno! Sounds like you are gearing up to O soon though which is great news.
This thread sounds very positive and Im looking forward to seeing all of those wonderful BFPs!

Can I be put to test on the 22 June please due to new dates.xx


----------



## Babybaba

Hey Cornish!! Welcome honey!! It'll be our turn this month after such great sucess in the may thread!!! 

I know it's strange with the period tracker app I use, as I really don't think my cycle is as long as 32! As there's a longer month in there of 46 days( that was the cycle of the chemical pregnancy!) so I'm excited to think that O could be any time in the next week or so!

My plan is to use the opks until I see a surge...just so I can count dpo! Just so excited, I worry though as I'm feeling so positive this month that if it doesn't work out I'll be crushed....but I'll deal with that if I have to.... Just trying to keep calm and stress free this cycle! Easier said than done eh!! Hehe

hubby and I are watching supernanny right now, laughing and joking " our kids won't be that badly behaved" i think that's something everyone says! Lol but we are gettig some good tips for when our wee one comes along!! AHHHH I can't wait!!!!!

Excitedddd!!!
Xoxo


----------



## Cornish

Super nanny is awesome! I get lots of tips from her and she has a great book that I read when pregnant in jan-very good. 
I plan to use opks from day 10, never used them before but seeing pics in this thread has helped me understand them better. Glad I did some reading or I'd think I was pregnant with 2 lines!!
Am also trying (haha) to remain calm! I had every symptom under the sun last month so won't be reading into those again!xx


----------



## moonbeam38

hello everyone...hope we are all still feeling the positive vibe??? hope its my ov day tomorrow but still not noticed a surge so will keep on testing xx


----------



## Babybaba

Hey moonbeam!! Just keep bd honey!! I've heard that opk don't work for everyone, or if you are only testing once a day you can miss the surge!! I just peed and thought to myself mmmm I wonder if that was my "surge pee" hahahaha!! As just as quickly as you can get it it's gone...

Cornish I cant wait to buy baby books!!! Gonna wait till I get a bfp tho...itll be a bfp treat then! Hehe...

Xoxo


----------



## Babybaba

Ps can't believe I'm on cd 10 already! Hope the tww goes as quick!!! Lol!!

Xo


----------



## Neversaynever

JM, 17 looks like your positive :thumbup: get :sex: doesn't bother me you putting up your pics

Hey Cornish, glad you're out of limbo :thumbup: :hugs:

Babybaba, please give me some of your positivity :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM, still no positive OPK so have a feeling I'm going to have a screwy cycle :grr: it's just stoooooopidness :wacko:

XxX


----------



## MRS_HJO

JM: that's for sure a positive! Woohooo! Glad you DTD last night and covered your bases! Well, I'm back to holding my pee so I can do my first OPK of the day. I've been getting some watery CM like babybaba, so i def. Think o is right around the corner! DTD this morning (ugh, I hate morning sex) because DH loves it. I took one for the team. :)


----------



## Babybaba

hahaha mrs hjo!!! Good on you for taking one for the team!!! Hehehehe love it!!!

Ohh good to hear about the watery cm, makes me feel normal!! Hoping it's a good sign for us Hun!!

well its back to work for me tomorrow....just another manic mondayyyy!!!!! Lol
I'll be bringing my opk with me to do a sneaky test in work!! Hahaha 

Xo


----------



## wanting2010

JulianasMommy- 17 is definitely positive! Keep up the BDing- catch that eggy!


----------



## JulianasMommy

thanks ladies. I just took another and it is still dark but a little bit lighter. I think i am going to go get a uti test strip tomorrow and try to get antibiotics before i find out if i am preg or not... then i give up. If i dont conceive this month i think i am taking a break. It is too much. :cry:


----------



## justwaiting

JulianasMommy said:


> thanks ladies. I just took another and it is still dark but a little bit lighter. I think i am going to go get a uti test strip tomorrow and try to get antibiotics before i find out if i am preg or not... then i give up. If i dont conceive this month i think i am taking a break. It is too much. :cry:

I know it's hard Tccal but it's a miracle we got pg in the first place considering all the battles those spermies had to go through to get to the egg. you are doing everything you can, Try keep positive but take a break if you need.
How long have you been Tcc this time?
I hope you get ur bfp.
And might I add you are a stunning woman!


----------



## JulianasMommy

I havent been trying at long at all!!! Thats what makes me feel so dumb... I just dont think i can handle another loss...especially if it would be my fault. I dont understand if you have a uti and NO SYMPOTOMS! How are you supposed to know? I wish I had the innocence of a pregnant woman who has never miscarried. Thank you for keeping positive for me ! :hugs: I don't know what i would do without the women on this site. I told my hubby tonight that i feel like i will get pregnant again but will lose it again and do you know what he said............ " Well then we will have one awesome little girl" It was so sweet but it hurt at the same time. She is in this stage where she LOVES little babies and it breaks my heart that i haven't been able to give her one yet... Sorry for rambling just needed to vent. Thank you SO MUCH for the compliment! You made my night! ;)


----------



## justwaiting

that fear is in us all that no matter what we do it will happen again. You did nothing wrong and it may not have been the Uti you never know. We always try to blame ourselves, you've seen my thread about the antibiotics killing both my babies. Any reason is better than no reason. I hope you get ur baby soon xx
That is so sweet of your husband, atleast he understands and is supportive


----------



## MRS_HJO

JM, miscarrying would never be your fault. You did nothing to cause it. And I completely understand you being scared about it happening again... we all are. But we all want a baby more than life itself and we will do anything to get that, even if it's painful. All I want is to be a mommy, and I will endure anything to get there. And it's true what your husband said, you are extremely lucky to have such a beautiful daughter. Don't let it hurt you.. he's just trying to be supportive because he realizes how upset you are. Don't give up! We are here for you!

Still negative OPKs this evening. Not even the slightest line like it's coming. I'm beginning to think this batch of strips is defective or I will ovulate late or I may not ovulate at all... I'm all upset and worried. Hoping tomorrow brings a bit of a line forming... Technically I'm still not due to ovulate for another 2 or 3 days, but I thought I'd at least have a line start to fade in by now.

Have any of you had absolutely no line at all one day, then a strong line the next?

Oh well, tomorrow is another day I suppose.


----------



## Cornish

Jm, ttc after a loss is hard, no matter how long you've been trying. Me and Holly often used to talk about wanting that innocence bk, wouldn't it be great!
That opk looked really great, thanks for sharing them, now I know what to look for! I do hope all the ladies here get their well wanted bfp's.

Afm I'm cd2 and just taken my soy. Af is being horrid!x


----------



## moonbeam38

morning all....well according to dates its ov day for me....still no positve opk yet though the line was defo darker today....had a few twinges last night,ewcm saturday & a dip in temps this morning... we DTD every night but Saturday (DD had friends over - grrrr!!) so im keeping positive....NOT looking forward to the 2WW as i have my BFF new daughters christening this weekend:dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Sorry you are having such an awful AF, Cornish. :( Hope it subsides soon for you.

Hi Moonbeam! Sounds like O to me. Glad you had all your bases covered Don't worry about Saturday. If you DTD yesterday and again today, you're great!!!


----------



## Babybaba

Ahhh ewcm today!!! Soooo excited!!! Texted hubby, had to stop myself from saying "honey i have ewcm wooo" so just stuck with"honey we are entering our fertile days"

hahaha deary me! He texted back "rarrrghh can't wait to pounce on you when I get home!xo" 

Hehehe!! 
I think o is just around the corner! I knew my tickers must be wrong! But il keep opking so I have an o date! :)

how's everyone else doin today?
Xoxo


----------



## JulianasMommy

ok something weird happened and i have to retype this... HJO i have heard of women's opk's being stark white then they are blaring the next day! FX! Have you ever ovulated late? 

Cornish- so sorry the witch is ...being a witch :(

Moonbeam - you go girl dtd everynight!!!! I think you are doing an awesome job !!! 

Well i got my POSITIVE opk today...DEF POSITIVE. I cant post a pic if y'all would like me too. We dtd last night but TMI WARNING... dh :blush: did his business and i was so into it i kept going... yikes. Hope i didn;t knock out some swimmers and hopefully that pushed them back in there? Anyway, afterwards i started crying. Not like I'm so sad crying but i definitely couldn't hold it in. I felt happy, relaxed, and started crying... I'm so weird. LOL He was like " whats wrong, why are you crying? did i hurt you?" I was like " no, I dont know why im crying" :rofl:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Baby babab :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Go get it girl! :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

oh and i had a temp drop this morning... normal?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello,

Well I had a big temp drop this morning. I have loads of watery CM (it's just pouring out), I'm bloated (normal around O), and hormonal (normal around O)... BUT took my OPK this morning, and still STARK WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF?!?!?!?! I'm getting really antsy now wondering if I have a bad batch of OPKs from earlypregnancytests.com. Getting very worried. Yes, I have ovulated late before (the month I got pregnant, I didn't ovulate until CD18), but generally my cycles are short and I O around CD14 or CD15. Today is CD13. It's just weird because I have all the O symptoms but not positive test. Maybe I'm just getting more pre O signs this time earlier?

JM: Some things you read say that you orgasming helps the little swimmers get where they need to go. Some also say it's better for you to orgasm to help the BOY swimmers along and you have more chance to get a boy. :)


----------



## LWood

HJO - If I am remembering correctly, my OPK was a bunch of blanks then two darks than blank again. I remember the days leading up to the first dark strip (was my first and only opk because I didn't know they existed) I was just sure I was infertile then I got that dark pink line and I cried and called DH and my mom and my sis. LOL!

JM - Please don't loose hope. You inspire me to stay positive through all this mess. I am petrified for another MC and I am a worrier by nature so I don't know how I will do this time. I am just going to take it one day at a time and make decisions later...(like how many times am I willing to put my body through MC before giving up...)

I don't know if I am calculating correctly but my cycle is 24 days long. I got my two dark lines on days 13 & 14 last time. I didn't use an opk the first AF after my MMC so I don't know if it has changed. SOOOOO I think my new test date will be June 13? My OV app on my phone says I need to B/D from May 25-31 and I did get an opk for this round. Weeeeee

P.S. I don't know what the difference is between "surge" and O *blush*


----------



## wanting2010

JM- I think everything you're feeling is totally natural. I have felt the same way... I told my husband several days ago that if I'm not pregnant this month, I just give up. And he asked, "So are you telling me that you would rather not have a baby at all than have to go through the pain for a short time? Do you think all the tears and pain won't be worth it when we're holding our baby?" That made me really stop and think. It's SO hard now, and I'm SO tired of crying and tired of the heartache and feeling like I've done something wrong to deserve all this, but I WILL get that BFP and will have a healthy baby, and when that happens all the pain and heartache will only be a memory in the past and totally worth it. :hugs:

MRS_HJO- I don't usually have a fade in pattern over several days with OPKs. I usually always have a visible line, but they will go from definitely negative one day to very close to positive but not quite the next, and then definitely positive the next.

LWood- Your LH surge is what OPKs pick up telling you that you are about to ovulate; it's what triggers ovulation. I hope that explains it for you. :flower:


----------



## JulianasMommy

I want a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL Well maybe if you o late again you will get pregnant again!!! :) :) :) Maybe you did get a bad batch or they arent sensitive enough... i have had great luck with Answer midsteam test. I love them. They show CLEAR positives. Mine is on my page if you want to see... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/618538-please-jesus-bless-us-another-blessing-2.html

lwood- I will change your date. :) Yay for opk's! I LOVE THEM! The difference (I THINK) is you get your surge before you actually ovulate. Like i got my surge today so i will probably ovulate in the next 24-36 hours. :happydance: 
Thank you so much for your encouraging words lwood and wanting and mrs hjo. :hugs: This is why i can go on, because of ladies like y'all<~~ in my Texas accent. :)


----------



## rachellie19

JM - Yay! :thumbup: Congrats on your OPK! I know how exciting that can be! 


HJO - I feel like we're in the same boat....I'm currently on CD17 with no ovulation and I've been testing like 3 or 4 times per day! :nope:

This is my first full cycle after my mmc in March and before that I had perfect 28-29 day cycles and always ovulated on cd 15 or 16. Now I'm so sad and worried that my cycles are messed up and I have no clue when, (of if), I will ovulate. I'm just so frustrated and impatient, I feel like emotionally I've recovered, (as much as you ever can) from my loss, but still feel a huge piece missing. We are trying for our first and want to be parents so badly.... :cry:


----------



## MRS_HJO

JM: I went out and bought some answer opk test strips, thank you! Just waiting for my pee to store up so I can take one! And awesome that you are just about to ovulate, JM.... It appears you may get your wish and have a shorter cycle this time around!!!!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Rachel: keep testing! The same thing happened to me the month I conceived... No positive until CD 18. Don't give up! Your cycles are probably just off because of the mc. And i completely understand that you are feeling overwhelmed by TTCAL. Its hard for us because we don't even have one baby to love and want to be mommies so so bad. Keep me posted!


----------



## JulianasMommy

hjo- I will! :) I wasn't getting a surge until cd 21. yay! I'm glad you bought some, because they are awesome. 
rachellie- :hugs: thats how i felt before i had my daughter. We got pregnant right away off the pill then i mc and it took me 8 months to get pregnant with her. I thought i was infertile, but i got pregnant with an uncomplicated pregnancy and she is amazing. It will happen for both of y'all. God has a plan for each and every one of us. I have to remind myself of that often, but He does. Rachellie- are you using pre seed or anything?? How about you mrs hjo???


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yes, using preseed! I'm on top of it JM! Laying with my hips elevated after sex as well for at least 30 minutes. It could be very possible you have me your long cycle this time around and you got my short one! Thanks a lot! :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

LOL sorry! ;) They will probably be crap again next month so don't worry :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

Yes, it is possible to ovulate without ever seeing a positive OPK (or peak reading on your fertility monitor). OPKs are designed to detect the surge of luteinizing hormone in your urine. This is the last hormone to peak before ovulation and the hormone that is responsible for triggering the rupture of the ovarian sac. LH needs to surge in order for ovulation to occur, but in some cases, the pattern of your surge and the time you test (if you do not manage to capture the surge when you test) will not let you see a positive result. If you have a sharp LH surge, for example, you may take one test before your surge is detectable by your kit and another test when your LH has already begun to trail and is no longer detectable by the kit. Whether or not you see a positive OPK result, it is recommended to keep on having intercourse until ovulation is confirmed by a clear and sustained thermal shift and ovulation is detected on your chart.<~~~~ from fertilityfriend


----------



## LWood

(Really dumb here) So why does my O tracker app tell me to B/D like 5 days before O?? 
'sigh I should really know more about my body but I was so naive in thinking B/D=BFP=fun happy pregnancy... 

Rachellie: I can totally relate...

Wanting: Thank you for that whole post. Made me tear up.


----------



## JulianasMommy

because sperm can live for 3-5 days and it is best to have them in there waiting for the egg since the egg only live for like 12 hours. Hope that helps!


----------



## mercedes2010

@JM: Thanks for all that info!! :thumbup: And way to go on you positive OPK!

TMI warning: I still haven't seen my surge but this is (supposedly) one of my best days to BD. Trouble is we've BD'd so much the last few days, I'm kinda sore "down there" and wayyyyy sensitive! :blush: I know I need to rest from it but so afraid of missing the egg...and Coach is afraid of hurting me. Gah! Maybe we need to call it a day for this cycle? :dohh: I'm despairing!


----------



## rachellie19

Okay....after all my boo hoo-ing about not ovulating, I got my strong opk tonight! :haha: we had bd'd yesterday and tonight, so in think our timing will be good. 

Thanks for all the support girls. :hugs:

Jm- yes, we are using preseed....and Im taking a pre natal, vit b6, and baby aspirin. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## justwaiting

good luck everyone, sounds like your all doing all you can to catch that egg. lots of bding around the world tonight.
I wish I'd done some opk's would have made this month a little easier my cm is going in circles, if I fall this month by my cm I should have about 3-4 babies!!!!!
So who is in the TWW now??? I have officially put my self there as it is 2weeks until it's been 6 wks since my dnc. which is when I got my af after last mc. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies, can I join in?? Currently CD4 and assuming a 32-33 day cycle, AF will be due around 22 June so will aim to test around then. Trying to avoid testing before AF is due though - will see how I go this month. 

Have been lurking around a bit the last couple of months as the first month after 1st AF post MMC really hit me hard. Finally feeling like I am back in the game again this month and hoping for a BFP. I am back temping and taking my prenatal vitamins. 

:dust:


----------



## moonbeam38

hey everyone.....feel a bit rubbish this morning,still havnt had positive opk:shrug: & after BDing most of the weekend OH fell asleep whilst i was watching glee last night...didnt have the heart to wake him so let him sleep. 
worried we may have missed 'the night' as my ov pains were fairly strong. guess its in the lap of the gods now...AAAARRRGHHH the dreaded 2 WW:help: Hope everyone is still feeling positive this month...xx


----------



## JulianasMommy

mercedes- did you dtd??? I think you should be ok if you have been dtd everyday, you should still be covered if you skip one night. :)

rachellie- yay!!!!!!!!! :happydance: So it went from start white to positive? :)We used preseed every bd, baby aspirin, prenatals, and dh is taking vit e

justwaiting- i think i am in the tww, but im not sure. I had a big ttemp rise this morning but my opk is still positive? 

Hi MsJMouse! I will add you!!! :)

moonbeam i know how you feel.... i feel like if i already did ovulate... there is nothing else we can do ...but wait... ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LWood

Thank you JM! 

So are all us ladies going to join the same TWW thread or do we part ways here? :(

I am worried about stress level... I may need to wait till tornado season is over!


----------



## JulianasMommy

I'm staying put. :)


----------



## moonbeam38

im not sure if im in 2ww yet though as not had positive opk??? grrrrrrrr 
it was darker today but not as dark....gonna just pounce on OH later just to be sure ha ha ha x


----------



## rachellie19

Good morning, (for us in the US), ladies! 

I've attached my OPK from last night - it's a positive, right? 

For those girls who are still waiting for a positive OPK, just keep testing. Mine were stark white for what seemed like forever and then, all in one day....went from a light test line to darker to a strong positive. I guess I'll ovulate today, so that puts me at testing on June 7th. :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing okay....here we go 2ww....we're in it together!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 1.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## moonbeam38

rachellie19 said:


> Good morning, (for us in the US), ladies!
> 
> I've attached my OPK from last night - it's a positive, right?
> 
> For those girls who are still waiting for a positive OPK, just keep testing. Mine were stark white for what seemed like forever and then, all in one day....went from a light test line to darker to a strong positive. I guess I'll ovulate today, so that puts me at testing on June 7th. :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay....here we go 2ww....we're in it together!

well my opk test was darker today but not a defo positive,will do another later to be sure...im hoping to test 6/7th june also xx


----------



## mercedes2010

@JM: We dtd one more time last night and I'm too sore to do any more! That's it for this cycle! :haha: Today is my 32nd birthday....guess what I'll be wishing for when I blow out my candles????? :baby:


----------



## hollyw79

mercedes2010 said:


> @JM: We dtd one more time last night and I'm too sore to do any more! That's it for this cycle! :haha: Today is my 32nd birthday....guess what I'll be wishing for when I blow out my candles????? :baby:

Happy Birthday Mercedes! :cake:

Just lurking... Hope you're doing well and SUPER loads of baby dust for you! :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Happy birthday mercedes!

Today is mine and my husband's fourth wedding anniversary. :) :cloud9:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Happy birthday, Mercedes!

Rachel: Congrats on your BFPOPK! Glad it finally came for you.

Well, I'm still waiting to see a positive OPK. Took one this morning and no sign of a line forming yet at all.... Kinda starting to wonder if my stress level the last fews days has caused O to come late this month, or if it's the B6. Worried that I don't even have a light line forming. And I don't know whether to just keep BDing everyday just in case (because you never know if this is the day before O and it's an important day...), or take a break and let the :spermy: regroup? What would you all do if you were me?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## rachelbubble

:cake: Happy birthday Mercedes!!! x x

Good luck with the BDing all the ladies who are ovulating, FX'd for you all!!! :hugs:

Well, AF hit today!! Been having a little brown tinged CM since Sunday so 
knew it was coming!! Its hit me really hard, its 6am and ive been up since 4.45am!! Just couldnt sleep. One of our friends has just had a miscarriage and its brought everything back. OH is really down and he was so positive about this cycle!! Im actually sat here sobbing in my tired, pmt-ing state!!! Got a full day ahead of me teaching my class of 4 year olds and i dont know how im gonna cope. Feel so down!!! Im all set for next cycle but im getting nearer and nearer to my due date now and its getting harder!! I need to get some control back but the only thing thats kept me going since MC has been the thought of being pregnant again and its just not happening!!!

Sorry for the rant ladies, i just cant put anymore on my OH when hes down himself!! x x


----------



## moonbeam38

happy birthday for yesterday mercedes..:cake:
HJO i didnt have a single positive in the 10 tests that i did over my fertile days & it was darkest yesterday so dont now if it was a dodgy batch or i just didnt know what i was looking for. my lowest temp was monday & my ov pains were the most last night so im assuming i ov'd already. had a bit of a panic because OH fell asleep monday so we didnt dtd & i reckon that was ov day - guess im in the 2 ww now AAARGH!!!!!!:shrug:
hows everyone else bearing up?? xx


----------



## JulianasMommy

Happy Belated Mercedes!!! Hope it was awesome!!! 

Hjo if i was you i would bd every other day until you get a line on an opk then do it everyday. Did you buy some different ones????? I wouldn't wworry, your cycle might just be a little off this month. When i got pregnant in March i didnt get a positive until CD21 ... so it can still happen. I know you probably feel anxious though... :hugs: 

I managed to dtd last night even though i was sooooo tired. LOL My opk is still dark today but DEF NOT POSITIVE! WHEW! I think i am taking a break from the bding. My temps are up so hopefully my ticker is right.


----------



## JulianasMommy

anyone know how to take off filter keys on the keyboard


----------



## MRS_HJO

Okay, ladies, CD15 today.

I got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!! on the ones from earlypregancytests.com

I still have negatives (the line is not quite as dark as the test line) on the Answer brand OPKs and the First Response OPK.

Very confused, but could just be a difference in sensitivity??? I'll test again in a while.

TMI: I am dripping wet today. VERY watery CM.

Funny, this is a bit late to ovulate for me, but for some reason my ticker in my siggy was right on all along. 

So if I have a positive this morning, safe to say I'll ovulate over night or tomorrow some time????

Here's the pics from the tests this morning:

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/felicityinrain/get-attachment-3aspx.jpg


----------



## rachellie19

HJO - Hooray! I know how exciting it can be to get that positive OPK when you've been waiting for it! :flower: For sure get to BDing tonight!

JM - I'm with you...taking a break from BDing.... I told my husband this morning, "the baby making window is now closed". Hee heee. 

So now...onto the 2ww, (urgggg) :coffee:
At least I'll be in the Caribbean for 10 of those days!!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing great - I have a good feeling about this month for all of us!


----------



## JulianasMommy

HJO- That is POSITIVE!!!!!!!! Weird the other ones aren't picking it up... I think you are supposed to do the fertility test on cd3??? Did you dip the fertility test then the opk?? I dont know Im confused... LOL Either way Get to bding girl!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rachellie when and where are y'all going???


----------



## rachellie19

JulianasMommy said:


> HJO- That is POSITIVE!!!!!!!! Weird the other ones aren't picking it up... I think you are supposed to do the fertility test on cd3??? Did you dip the fertility test then the opk?? I dont know Im confused... LOL Either way Get to bding girl!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rachellie when and where are y'all going???

We leave tomorrow for St. John in the US Virgin Islands, but I am bringing my laptop and will for sure be checking in on BnB and all you girls! :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Rachellie19: I am so jealous right now...your having your tww in the caribbean!!! wow thats going to be amazing...and i'm sure you will really be able to relax during your tww!
JM: it feels good to take a break from b'ding doesn't it...I haven't b'ding since saturday which i know isnt good i i haven't ovulated yet but i couldn't bring myself to, im not feeling in the mood at all and i'm tired!!! good luck in your tww! 
Im so lost in my cycle as i wasn't using opks this month, theoretically i am supposed to ovulate tomorrow (day 26 of a 40 day cycle that i've had since my mc in march), but i had one day of ewcm last tuesday and have been having twinges on both side ever since. I actually believe i ovulated then. Yesterday i noticed that my breasts hurt, but towards my armpit. Until today i have been very dry down below...(sorry tmi) but all of a sudden i have (sorry tmi) loads of lotion-like cm...i also had a urine infection last week...i dont know if i have ovulated or not but im really hoping for my bfp this month! Good luck ladies


----------



## shondra1234

I am testing June 3rd....so nervous about trying again.


----------



## LWood

HJO, Congratz!

Rachellie, I'm jealous! Have a blast!

Shondra, I am in Arkansas as well! How are you holding up in this crazy weather?

JM, have fun with your 2 DPO gas/flatulence (On your ticker LOL) 

Tonight I am going to dye my hair & drink a Pepsi because tomorrow I am officially TTC again! Praying I don't stress myself out. With all these tornadoes, workers building an addition to my house (so I can have a nursery!) and my job... ugh FXed!


----------



## patiently

How do i delete myself from this forum?


----------



## PugLuvAh

I am waiting to O right now...not sure when (I am just hoping I do!). I'll be testing in June at some point. When I have a better idea of the date, I can be added the list!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## MRS_HJO

JM: :saywhat: The fertility test is not an OPK test?! LOL. I'm so blonde. I got the fertility test for free in a box of pregnancy tests, and so I just assumed it was an OPK... What's the difference? :dohh:

Rachel: So jealous that you are going on an awesome vacation, especially during your 2WW! Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

patiently is everything ok? Did we offend you some how? If we did, i'm sorry. I will delete your testing date


----------



## JulianasMommy

Lwood- not so gassy but if it meant i would get a :bfp: then i would deal with all the gas in the world! LOL

shondra- HI! GL! I updated the list.
pugluvah- love your name... so cute! Let me know when you test and i can add you!

hjo- i think it says if you are going low on eggs or something like that...lol... fsh or something.


----------



## LWood

HJO, I am pretty sure the fertility test tells you if you still have eggs left...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Oh! LOL! Well, it wasn't a very dark positive, should I be concerned?! :dohh:

You guys are sooooooo right! That's what I get for just peeing on something without reading any kind of directions! Thanks, just found this on their website:

Understanding Your Ability to Get Pregnant

The FIRST RESPONSE® Fertility Test for Women is an accurate test of FSH level to assess ovarian reserve (egg quantity and quality) &#8211; one of the leading single indicators of a woman&#8217;s ability to get pregnant.

Every woman is born with all of the eggs that she will ever have. Each month one or more eggs will mature in the ovaries in preparation for ovulation. As the eggs mature and are released over time, the number of eggs, which is a measure of a woman&#8217;s fertility potential, decreases.

Follicle Stimulating Hormone, (FSH), is one of many hormones that your body uses to regulate your menstrual cycle and to control the maturation of your eggs. FSH signals the ovaries to mature one or more eggs for ovulation each month/cycle.
If your ovarian reserve (eggs) is low in quantity or quality, your pituitary will produce higher than normal FSH levels early in the cycle, trying to stimulate your ovaries to produce a mature egg. In other words, when your quantity or quality of eggs (fertility potential) is low, your FSH level may be high.
Therefore, knowing your FSH level on Day 3 of the menstrual cycle can be helpful in finding out if you are able to get pregnant.
FSH level assesses ovarian reserve, one of the leading single indicators of a woman&#8217;s fertility potential and now it is possible to gauge your fertility potential through a simple at-home test with over 95% accuracy.


----------



## skeet9924

Can I join? I would like to test on June 13th...I've got my fingers crossed that this is our month...this is my 3rd cycle TTC after my MC in February...My OH has been on medication that interferes with his sex drive for the past few months...he is finally off of it, and his drive came back with a vengence so hopefully his :spermy: do too :) 

I had a really rough time this weekend...I met a girl at a camp fire that was pregnant and due Sept 20th....Same time I would have been...it was really hard :( Its just so hard..I go from being fine one moment to be a sobbing mess the next...

Well hopefully this thread is lucky...Lots of :dust: for all the ladies in this thread!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Skeet! Welcome!


----------



## JulianasMommy

Hey Skeet! I will add you! :) I know how you feel i have a mutual friend who is due 2 days after i would have been..... :hugs:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Oh and Mrs_HJO i wouldn't worry about the fertility test, you only take them on CD3 :)


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Skeet welcome.

I'm going to start it any symptoms yet for those ladies testing early June. I'm not a really symptom spotter but it never hurt and since I don't know when or where af it could be interesting.
I have pains in my lower abdomen, more sensitive boobs and thats about it.

It is so hard whne ppl around you ar due on your dd both times i feel pg i feel with a friend as well they both got to keep their babies.


----------



## patiently

JM: i wasn't offended you ladies haven't offended me at all...i still would like my test date up...i just wanted to know if i could delete myself off of the entire forum in the future...i didn't want to be removed from the thread


----------



## JulianasMommy

justwaiting.... yay for symptoms!!!!!! :happydance: 

patiently- Sorry i misunderstood. When was you testing date again ??? The 11th????


----------



## shondra1234

LWood said:


> HJO, Congratz!
> 
> Rachellie, I'm jealous! Have a blast!
> 
> Shondra, I am in Arkansas as well! How are you holding up in this crazy weather?
> 
> JM, have fun with your 2 DPO gas/flatulence (On your ticker LOL)
> 
> Tonight I am going to dye my hair & drink a Pepsi because tomorrow I am officially TTC again! Praying I don't stress myself out. With all these tornadoes, workers building an addition to my house (so I can have a nursery!) and my job... ugh FXed!

We have been surviving, it has been crazy at times. Where we are located we seem to be missing most of the craziness. Hope things have been avoidable where you are as well.


----------



## skeet9924

Jullianas- I also have a very close friend that would have been 2 weeks behind me...I"m just thankful this is her 4th so she doesn't gloat or talk about her pregnancy too much...shes very sensitive to my feelings which is nice.

I think I'm going to break down and buy an ov kit this month....and suggestions or hints??


----------



## mummymarsh

Af arrived arrived, so i wont be testing on 3rd now :( xxx


----------



## skeet9924

:hug: so sorry hun...you think you will get a test this month in late june?


----------



## JulianasMommy

skeet- i usually suggest answer but they have kind of been sucking for ladies this month so idk?? Thats what i use though 

mummymarsh- so sorry... :hugs: LAte june?


----------



## MRS_HJO

*CD16.

Here's is a picture of my OPK from this morning:

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/felicityinrain/get-attachmentaspx-2.jpg


The surge is definitely on it's way down. SO, what I'm trying to figure out is if that means ovulation has already happened (overnight), or it could still be happening even though the OPK is negative. Any thoughts my OPK experts??? Let me also mention my chart in my siggy... The temp is higher today, but still not above 98.0... Thoughts my charting experts? THANKS LADIES!!!*


----------



## croydongirl

Can I join you?
I am waiting for AF to come today. I stopped taking my progesterone a few days ago and so now just need her to come in her glory!

It means I will be testing at the end of June.

I have had 4 early m/c in the last year or so of ttc, but they were all last year. We have not been pregnant at all this year and the negative tests over and over are taking their toll.


----------



## croydongirl

MRS_HJO said:


> *CD16.
> 
> Here's is a picture of my OPK from this morning:
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/felicityinrain/get-attachmentaspx-2.jpg
> 
> 
> The surge is definitely on it's way down. SO, what I'm trying to figure out is if that means ovulation has already happened (overnight), or it could still be happening even though the OPK is negative. Any thoughts my OPK experts??? Let me also mention my chart in my siggy... The temp is higher today, but still not above 98.0... Thoughts my charting experts? THANKS LADIES!!!*

I read something about opk's once that has helped us catch the surge on those strip tests. You should pee on them at about 2pm. For some reason it is that time of day that the surge generally happens... i am not sure if that is helpful to you.

I usually get a negative like that before and after the surge, so if you have been testing I would say its coming. Also, the surge indicates that the egg is going to be released in 12-48 some say 72) hours so as long as you cover your bases in terms of bd'ing most nights around your fertile time, you are in a great position to catch the egg.

Good luck!


----------



## JulianasMommy

We are happy to have you croydngirl! 

HJO- i am no expert but i think maybe you are catching it on its way down?? Ovulation could have happened last night or today???


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yeah, it's coming down off the positive from yesterday... I know some women get positives for multiple days... I only got a positive yesterday, so I just didn't know if that means I have already ovulated now that the surge is on it's way down.


----------



## JulianasMommy

i have my first symptom even though it is WAY TOO early... I took a nap today at 10 AM! I NEVER take naps, and i woke up with a HORRIBLE headache . I hate the 2ww.


----------



## MRS_HJO

LOL. I promise myself every 2WW that I won't symptom spot, but it's toooooooo hard. I just have to.


----------



## moonbeam38

hiya ladies...hope everybody is ok...well according to FF temp chart i OV'd on monday & we didnt BD so im fretting a wee bit :huh:,i only had slightly darker OPK's nothing i would have thought as positive:shrug: to be honest im stressin myself out this month,I even had a row with OH last night :cry: xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Oh, Moonbeam, the sperm live in your fallopian tubes waiting for the egg, so even if you missed O day, you still did it before so there is still a great chance you can conceive. Don't be so hard on yourself, I know that this whole thing can get so stressful. I'm so sorry you fought with your DH... I hope today (or tomorrow I should say because of you being in the UK!) is a better day. :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

thank you:flower:
i was never broody before MC now it seems like im obsessed!!! i think i just need to get back into the real world...i took some time out after losing my dad then losing the baby...i have FAR TOO MUCH time on my hands now,thought i was dealing with things but i guess im not really...im just glad of this forum..i can vent & stress without recrimination...sorry..rant over :growlmad: xx


----------



## moonbeam38

anyway.... sorry HJO how are things your end??? xx


----------



## croydongirl

moon - Twice when we have got pregnant we only bd'd 2 days before my +opk...you are certainly not out!

Good luck!


----------



## JulianasMommy

So sorry moonbeam. :hugs: I think it is normal for us to obsess.


----------



## moonbeam38

croydongirl said:


> moon - Twice when we have got pregnant we only bd'd 2 days before my +opk...you are certainly not out!
> 
> Good luck!

awwww thank you...i know,we did DTD most nights before ov but i think im just having a wobble after a row last night....rrrraaaaah!!! why does the 2WW have to literally be 2 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! XX


----------



## JulianasMommy

at least we can start peeing after 1 week


----------



## mummymarsh

no i will be july now... i wont test before CD40 due to very irregular periods.... :( xxxx


----------



## patiently

JM : thank you and yes its on the 11th...good luck everyone...


----------



## JulianasMommy

Last night i was tired and we decided not to dtd. I thought i had already ovulated. Well FF never gave me any crosshairs and i just sat here and played around with it and it says i ovulate today!!!!!!!!!!!!! We didnt dtd on the most important day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to cry. I know i still have a chance but it's the most important day...................


----------



## MRS_HJO

Okay, JM, the month I got pregnant, we didn't have sex the day before O, and I still got pregnant!!!!!!!!! Have sex today!!!!!!!

But didn't you get your positive OPK a while ago?!?!?!


----------



## JulianasMommy

yes!!! I got them on cd18 and cd 19 but i am pretty sure on cd19 it was coming down.... ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MRS_HJO

So, maybe fertility friend is wrong???


----------



## JulianasMommy

I sure hope so but we will continue to dtd just incase it is right. As weird as this sounds we kinda missed it last night.... :rofl:


----------



## JulianasMommy

ok i checked my cervix ( i think) to check if i had ewcm. I havent been checking it because we have been dtd so much i couldnt tell the difference. Since we didnt dtd yesterday i checked and i have lotiony cm. This is only after o right?


----------



## skeet9924

ahhhhhhh!!!! I woke up this morning with a UTI :( I am supposed to ovulate this weekend..

although it will be uncomfortable do you ladies think it is safe for me to still DTD???

Oh and yes Juliana's I'm pretty sure the lotiony cm is after OV


----------



## JulianasMommy

skeet i'm not sure. These things scare me. Maybe you can start a round of antibiotics and it wont hurt to still try???? Maybe call your doc


----------



## LWood

We DTD last night and I feel like total poop today. I have heartburn and gas... (TMI right?) Hubby quit smoking... maybe I am allergic to healthy swimmers


----------



## JulianasMommy

I wish my hubby would quit smoking....


----------



## darcie

Hello everyone I'm out already this month I ovulated really early. I haven't been on because I'm away and have no internet. But I hope everyone's doing well x


----------



## skeet9924

JulianasMommy said:


> skeet i'm not sure. These things scare me. Maybe you can start a round of antibiotics and it wont hurt to still try???? Maybe call your doc

Thanks, I'm going to the clinic today to get checked out. My doctor put me on daily antibiotics before my mc when I was on bc...I know he choose these ones because they were the least likely to interfere with my pill...however I havent taken them since because when i was at my OB appts while I was pregnant she said they werent the best ones and to try and get on a different daily one.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Darcie, so sorry that AF got you early. :hugs:


----------



## shondra1234

Having one of those really impatient days.... ugh 7 dpo ov is so hard, right in the middle. Can't throw too big of a fit...too tired!


----------



## JulianasMommy

are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## LWood

JulianasMommy said:


> I wish my hubby would quit smoking....

He quit the day we found out we were going to have triplets. He also started going to church with me. Thankfully he didn't quit these new habits once we lost the babies...


----------



## mamadonna

hi do u mind if i join in?my af is due the 20th but i will test on the 19th as its fathers day


----------



## Babybaba

Hey everyone,

sorry I haven't posted in a few days, 
I really don't know WHAT is going on with my body!!

I'm only cd 15, and for the past 5days my breasts have felt like they are burning! According to my ticker I shouldn't even have ovulated yet? I have been using opks but only for last 3/4 days, today I had a negative opk, but it was pretty dark just not dark enough, also for the past 3 days I hve been really crampy, but last night te cramping was focuse on my left side! 

Arghhh it's so frustrating not knowing if I've Od or not!
I've had ewcm for past 2 days, combined with cramping on left side and nearly positive opk would lead me to believe I'm just about to ovulate?

But it's the burning tingling sensation in my breasts that is throwing me off?!
So either I Od super early or I'm gonna o any day now!

What do you think?
I'm so confused!!

Xoxo


----------



## patiently

Babybaba: hi were in a similar situation. well from what you have explained i think its possible you could've ovulated last night as you had the cramping on one side and ewcm...it could just be that you may have missed your surge peak...as you tested once a day...good luck hun hope you get your bfp this month along with all the other ladies testing in june.

I think i may be out for june testing last night i had some major AF cramps for a few minutes!! but it wasn't like my usual O cramps they were on both sides too, today i have had a few cramps but nothing too bad...also my breasts have been really tender on the sides for 5 days now...which is odd since i usually get sore bbs after i O and usually on cd 33. Im only on CD 28 and have been having sore bbs since CD 22. i wish i used opks this month now so i would know where i was in my cycle i chose not to so i could have a stress free month but now the not knowing is doing my head in...last week i had no cm and yet for the past week i have had watery cm, i dont know if this means i am going to ovulate or if i have already argh im so mad at myself...i dont know where i am in my cycle but i did cheat and took a first response hpt yesterday and it was negative so i don't know what to think...i wasnt meant to test until june 11th as this would be the day of my expected period if i had a 40 day cycle...i just feel so frustrated and lost right now it feels like i'm obsessing, what do you guys think? sorry for the moaning i just needed to vent...good luck to all x


----------



## Babybaba

Hey patiently! Thanks for the reply Hun!! Yeah I think I'm Ovulating today or tomorrow, still crampin on left side, so hoping I'll catch the egg! Hehe

I know how you feel hun about not knowing where you are in your cycle! I HATE not knowing, on the other hand sometimes not knowing creates less stress, as there is less pressure to dtd and then if you don't dtd when you think your ovulating it is crushing!!
I've heard that watery cm can be fertile cm too.... Plus the fact you've had sore boobies is a good sign Hun!! And cramping is sign of pregnancy too!! Your not out till the witch comes!! Crossing everything for you Hun! If you still have watery cm I still keep dtd!! 
Babydust!!
Xoxo


----------



## patiently

Thank you for replying Babybaba...i feel optimistic that you will catch the egg...it really is frustrating not knowing i think more its worst then being in the know if i am honest. well if i am ovulating now i have missed my fertile window by a long shot as i haven't dtd all week..im just so tired after work. Really hoping for a bfp...!!!


----------



## patiently

crossing everything for you too x x


----------



## JulianasMommy

Gl ladies! I have had SUPER sore boobs at o time the last two months but not this month... they hurt so bad the last two months that DH couldn't even touch them!


----------



## Babybaba

I know patiently it's so frustrating not knowing I thinkni might start temping next month...( hopefully won't need to tho praying for that bfp! ) hehe
any chance you could dtd today? Couldn't hurt to try?

I think you have great signs and symptoms tho! So it's still looking good!! As I said it's not over till af comes!! So your still in with a chance Hun!!

JM - it's really reasurring to know others have had sore boobs before and around ovulation! Honestly I never knew it was possible, I thought you could only get symtpoms like that after O! As I've never had it before...still mild cramping on left side for me! Wonder why some months you had sore boob and this month you havnt? Ohh the joys of tcc lol?!!

How is everyone doing today?
Xoxo


----------



## JulianasMommy

I was wondering the same thing!!! Why not this month?! Maybe because God knew i couldnt take it. They would hurt from o all the way to AF and i thought i was pregnant/


----------



## patiently

HI LADIES ok well last night after i came off of here i done a FR EPT and there was the faintest of faintest second line...i couldnt sleep at all last night and this morning i rushed to the chemist and brought another...i wanted to use FMU but i couldn't hold it this morning so i pee'd in a cup and went to the chemist quickly...i dipped the test in the pee and after 2 mins a very faint but darker than last night second line came up again...im soooo confused i think i may be pregnant but i will test again tomoro to be sure...im going out of my mind i can't stop thinking...i know i just need to be positive!!! sending lots of baby dust to all...really hope i have a sticky bean and the line gets darker x x


----------



## justwaiting

patiently I hope this is ur bfp, they do say a line is a line. keep us updated u maybe our first bfp. i'm so excited for u


----------



## Babybaba

Wow patiently that is wonderful news!!! I'd say that's your bfp Hun! Plus you have all the symptoms to go with it!! Yay congratulations honey!!! And the first bfp of this thread!! Wooop!!! 

Xoxo


----------



## patiently

thank you ladies i really hope so too!!!! need to relax though my mind is just thinking and my heart is just racing...i will keep you updated good luck ladies too...i really hope this one is a sticky one x x


----------



## Babybaba

Oh patiently it will be a sticky one!! I'm so happy for you Hun, and it gives such great hope to others as you didn't have a clue when u ovulated etc!

Ahhh soo happy for you!!!

You've sprinkled this thread with it's first bit of baby dust!! Hehe! Yay!!

Well today I have no more cramping on left side so I reckon I ovulated yesterday and counting today as 1dpo, 
boobs still have that burning sensation slightly, tho it is not as much as it was in th past 5 days....

Think we've done all we can.... Now the dreaded tww! Lol

how's everyone feeling?
Xo


----------



## JulianasMommy

Gl patiently!!!! So happy for you !!! Let me know if it a for sure and i will post a :bfp: by your name!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

as for me i am so pissed. 
When i play with my temp FF is saying i oed either thur or yesterday. Well we took a break so we dtd at the wrong times. :( maybe next month...


----------



## Babybaba

Jm!! You still Did loads Of bd!! Those swimmers would be sitting waiting for the O!! 
You've still got a great chance Hun!! Try not to worry too much, 
last week we were bd soooo much and this week it hasn't been as much and this is the fertile week!!! Ahhh!! So funny, but sure all we can do is try and hope for the best!!!

If you o yesterday jm, I did too, 1 dpo! We can symptom spot together!! Xo


----------



## JulianasMommy

isnt it funny we both dtd a lot the week BEFORE o week. All i know is that i am done temping.


----------



## mercedes2010

I'm seriously thinking of ditching the tickers!!! :growlmad:

I finally got a dark positive OPK the day AFTER (Thursday) I was supposed to OV and we did DTD on Monday, took a break becasue I was sore (sorry if tmi!) and did it again last night. I feel stupid and we probably missed the egg. My ticker is all wrong...I even had the EWCM and OV pains on Thursday so I know that's when I OV'd! I jst feel like I did it all wrong this month so don't feel bad JM...we're in the same boat. The next two weeks will tell, I guess!

If you DTD on Monday and OV on Thursday, can you still get preggo???? Because I think last night's sex was too late!

Fingers crossed for you, patiently!! I hope it's your BFP and a sticky bean for sure! :happydance:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Patiently, this is wonderful news! I hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

patiently, congrats on your bfp. i hope it keeps getting darker and everything goes well!!


----------



## Babybaba

Mercedes- I've read so many places that sperm can live inside you for up to 5 days, so I'd say your still in with a chance most definately!! I watched a documentary that said when the sperm reaches the falopian tubes they kind of "power down" and sleep until the egg appears, so any sperm that would have been there from Monday would have been resting then I bet they woke up when they knew the egg was there!!! 
I do wish it was easier to get pregnant, but all good things come to those who wait!!
It's gonna happen honey and when it does it'll be amazing!!!

Xoxo baby dust!


----------



## patiently

Babybaba i watched a documentary that said that the sperm "power down" and wait...It was an amazing documentary on bbc1 gave so much insight into what actually happens during conception...so Mercedes i agree with Babybaba...im sure the sperm woke up when your egg was there..;-) 

Thank you for all of your lovely comments...you have really helped me out and im so grateful for the support you have given me since joining this thread!!! i will keep you updated...and i wish all you lovely ladies the best of luck!! sending loads and loads of baby dust your way...x x x x


----------



## Fizzio

Hello ladies. I have been convinced by some other lovely ladies on another thread that I did get my BFP this am at 12 DPO! So officially I am in the wrong thread but I hope that along with patiently that we can spread the :dust: to all you ladies officially testing in June! Fingers crossed for lots more BFPs and lots of sticky healthy beans :thumbup:


----------



## MRS_HJO

OMG! CONGRATS FIZZIO, MY FELLOW MAY BUDDY! :yipee: :bunny: :yipee: :bunny:


----------



## Babybaba

whaow fizzio!!! congrats honey!!!
awesome news!!!!
and thanks so much for spreading the baby dust!! hehehe...
lucky thread indeed ladies!!!! just gotta get through the tww!! hehehe

baby dust! xxooxo


----------



## JulianasMommy

congrats fizzo and patiently!!!!! List is updated. No one is in the wrong place we are all her to support each other. Testing in may... thats ok... Testing in June.. thats ok... testing in July... thats ok... pregnant... thats ok. We don't discriminate! :) Had some major af type cramps today while getting my hair highlighted! Hope it was ok to do... i am so early anyway and i might not even be pregnant.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well I have loads of creamy CM, and I mean A TON of it.... I had this the last time I was pregnant. Anyone else???


----------



## Fizzio

MRS_HJO said:


> OMG! CONGRATS FIZZIO, MY FELLOW MAY BUDDY! :yipee: :bunny: :yipee: :bunny:


Thank you hon and fellow May buddy :flower: Please please let's hope June is your month too :dust:


----------



## Fizzio

JulianasMommy said:


> congrats fizzo and patiently!!!!! List is updated. No one is in the wrong place we are all her to support each other. Testing in may... thats ok... Testing in June.. thats ok... testing in July... thats ok... pregnant... thats ok. We don't discriminate! :) Had some major af type cramps today while getting my hair highlighted! Hope it was ok to do... i am so early anyway and i might not even be pregnant.


Thank you for not booting me out!!! I agree, we are all here for each other whatever stage in the journey we are. BTW I'm sure it wont have been a problem having your hair highlighted now.


----------



## justwaiting

wow two bfp's already and it's not even june, hope to see many many more.
I'm trying not to symptom spot and just coast through this tww or what ever it is, My mind can't be trusted not to trick me. looking forward to hearing more bfp's ladies


----------



## JulianasMommy

hjo- i am pretty dry but i woke up with a sore boob!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkl3

I'm going to be testing 3rd June - Whoop! 

:dust: Baby Dust to you all :dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats fizzio and patiently!! :happydance:


----------



## moonbeam38

well ive not been around much for a couple of days & i see we have 2:bfp: yay congrats fizzio & patiently!!!!!
im 7dpo & have tender boobs,creamy cm & low cramping....maybe all in my head but only time will tell eh??
hope everybody is keeping sane until testing :hugs: xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations to the 2 :bfp: s!!!!


Just to give you an update on my situation....So despite the UTI ...I managed to DTD several times this weekend...lol OH had no idea what was going on..lol I even woke him up in the middle of the night!! ...Not really sure if my ticker is right or not since i still with held from using OPKs, but I did have ewcm Sunday morning so I made sure to wake up my OH ...lol

Good luck everyone this month...lot of :dust: to everyone!! Hopefully we have a really lucky thread on our hands!!!


----------



## Babybaba

Hey everyone, hope everyone is feeling good today! Any symptoms yet! Hehe

well my mum called to the house and said "wow your boobie look massive" hahaha I'm taking that as a good sign!! Plus they are still hurting! Ohhhh just wish I could make the 2ww go quicker!!

Xoxo


----------



## LWood

Good morning beautiful ladies!! Congratz on the BFPs! JM love your new photo! 

I think my OPK is crap because even the control line is light... I am just going to continue to DTD the rest of the week and see what happens. Trying not to put too much pressure on myself...


----------



## Babybaba

Hey lwood- i think you have a good idea there...i think if I haven't got my bfp this month I might give up on opks for next month....
As I had a positive on Thursday, and thought I felt O on Friday...
WELL I just got another positive opk there now....mmm....don't know what's going on!!
But I have no ewcm....:(

Xo


----------



## LWood

Babybaba, I am using the same brand of test as I did last time (Answer) and it def didn't look like this one but per my ticker and my phone ap and per my last OPK, tonight or tomorrow should be the day. I have a small bit of CM right now... I may check twice a day now like most of you are already doing.


----------



## darcie

Congratulations to the bfps 2 already!!!! Well im think even though the witch got me early i will have a 2nd shot at june so can i be added again for the 29th thats if i have a normal month this month! hows everyone? any symptoms? x


----------



## JulianasMommy

thanks Lwood! :) Well i am leaving for Florida in a couple of hours!!! So i will probably check in the next 2 days but after that i wont be back until the 8th... GL ladies!!! Hope to come back to alot of :bfp: s XOXOXOXO


----------



## MRS_HJO

Have fun JM!


----------



## patiently

hello ladies its been a few days so im here to update everyone...where do i start?
ok so i took a home pregnancy test yesterday morning and it was a BFP! i was sooo happy, this morning i experienced some brown spotting so i went into A&E to see what was going on, they took a urine sample and it came up positive so i done some bloodwork, the results were that my progesterone was at 50 which is high and my hcg level was quite low so she said it is probably early signs of a mc...my breasts are still sore and i am lightly spotting...i have to do a pg test in a week and see what the results are though the dr did warn me that it will probably be negative...

I dont know what to think anymore...im no tired of the heartache...and to top it off my OH didnt even want to come to A&E with me and he's saying he needs some time alone...wtf...excuse my language but im so hurt right now not only may i lose my baby but im gonna lose my OH in the process too...i really love him but sometimes his ways are so selfish...and now he wants time apart...these days we hardly see each other because of our work pattern he has time to see friends but if i want to spend time together it is fairly brief...im so lost right now...I just think what have i done that was so wrong in my life that i deserve all this negativity...sometimes i feel like i just can't go on anymore the only thing that keeps me going is the thought of having a little baby, but i can not go through how im feeling right now again...i just feel so lost and like i have no purpose...I love my OH dearly but i cant force him to be with me so if he wants to leave i have to let him...i want to be with him i want to have kids with him but how will that be a possibility if he goes...im sorry for going on but im in tears and in bits...words csnt even describe how low i feel right now...im sorry to put a damper on this thread ladies but i dont know who else i can confide in...


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Alright, girlies, I'm ready to jump in the game! I'm cd11 today, and have gotten the OK to try this cycle from my RE. I got a faint line on an OPK today, so I'm hoping for a positive in the next couple days.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Congrats on your BFP, Fizzio!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MsJMouse

Patiently - sorry to hear that the test results in A&E don't sound so great and that your OH is not being very understanding :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## Babybaba

Hey girl next door!!! Enjoy all the bd!!! And welcome!!! I can't wait till people start testing and we get some more bfp!! There's been 2 already and we aren't even in June yet!! It's a good sign!! Hehe

How's everyone else feeling??

I do think I'm going mad....I think I either o realllllly early in the cycle or in the last few days....I think I'm gonna give up on opk as they just confuse me....lol!!
But really my boobs have been achey since cd 10....gradually getting worse.....that's what's making me think maybe I O'D early?!?! Arghhh lol.....of course I've tested already and bfn....but seeing as I've no idea when or if I've even ovulated I'm slowly going crazy!! Hehehe...just gotta wait it out I suppose....


Crazy lady alert!!! Lol

Baby dust!!


----------



## Babybaba

Hey patiently...only just saw your post...
I'm so sorry you are going through a rough time,,,,

Please try and not stress too much ( I know easier said than done) but please just try and rest....see what happens in the next week or so...every things gonna be ok...
Your oh is probably just afraid and (obviously) not dealing with this very well...that's not your fault how he chooses to behave,,,so try and let it go for now and get through this next week...

After things have calmed down have a good chat with him,,,,I know yous will work things out ( if you want to)

I'm so sorry your going through this honey....just want to say I'm thinking of you.....and praying that everything will work out....just concentrate on yourself for now..rest...movie..chocolate!! 
Hugs
Xo


----------



## skeet9924

Patiently...I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through a difficult time. I had a miscarriage in Febraury so i understand the pain of everything you are going through...I too also bled for a week before the doctor confirmed that I was miscarrying. 

My OH also responded horrible...he came with me to the appt with the DR ..as soon as we got the message he asked my if my mom could drive me to my D&C because he had a lunch date with a girl from work he didnt want to miss ( not to mention it was a girl that he has had previouse relations with before me)...he told me he would be back up to see me that night...then when the time came, he told me he was going to go play hockey with his bf which was also going through a hard time.....I absolutley snapped and pretty much told him that if he couldnt be there for me now..then I cant count on him for anything...he did come back to be with me and appologized up and down for not being there claiming he didnt realize how hard i was taking this ( which was crap cause i was in hysterics when he left me at the hospital)

After a few days of stuff calming down, he admitted to me that he was in a lot of pain himself and didnt know how to handle me...he seemed to think everything he said made me cry more and that he felt that the MC was more from his sperm not being good, and nothing to do with me and he felt guilty to look at me.

This whole TTC to conceive business is stressful on many couples and puts pressure on the relationship.. I really hope that you two can work this out and sit down and talk when you both have calmed your nerves...also just to give you a heads up I dont know if this is your first mc or not ( fingers crossed that its not an mc at all) but if it is..your hormones will be completely out of whack leading up to it and even after it...and the depression ( similar to post partum) can be hard to take...if You need to chat at all feel free to message me.

:hug: to you and I will pray all the best for you...please take care of yourself and put your feet up and relax....anything that needs to be done can be done another day


----------



## LWood

Patiently, I'm sorry I don't have anything to say to make you feel better. I pray for the best for you. Please vent here any time...


----------



## justwaiting

patiently said:


> hello ladies its been a few days so im here to update everyone...where do i start?
> ok so i took a home pregnancy test yesterday morning and it was a BFP! i was sooo happy, this morning i experienced some brown spotting so i went into A&E to see what was going on, they took a urine sample and it came up positive so i done some bloodwork, the results were that my progesterone was at 50 which is high and my hcg level was quite low so she said it is probably early signs of a mc...my breasts are still sore and i am lightly spotting...i have to do a pg test in a week and see what the results are though the dr did warn me that it will probably be negative...
> 
> I dont know what to think anymore...im no tired of the heartache...and to top it off my OH didnt even want to come to A&E with me and he's saying he needs some time alone...wtf...excuse my language but im so hurt right now not only may i lose my baby but im gonna lose my OH in the process too...i really love him but sometimes his ways are so selfish...and now he wants time apart...these days we hardly see each other because of our work pattern he has time to see friends but if i want to spend time together it is fairly brief...im so lost right now...I just think what have i done that was so wrong in my life that i deserve all this negativity...sometimes i feel like i just can't go on anymore the only thing that keeps me going is the thought of having a little baby, but i can not go through how im feeling right now again...i just feel so lost and like i have no purpose...I love my OH dearly but i cant force him to be with me so if he wants to leave i have to let him...i want to be with him i want to have kids with him but how will that be a possibility if he goes...im sorry for going on but im in tears and in bits...words csnt even describe how low i feel right now...im sorry to put a damper on this thread ladies but i dont know who else i can confide in...

Patiently I am so sorry but try not lose hope just yet. I have heard HCG levels can sometimes not be accurate way of telling. When I was 4wks last time my HCG was 240 this other ladies HCG was in the thousands but both with in the range. Try keep positive until you know for sure. I have everything crossed for you and wish I could give you a big hug.
I hope your OH comes around and supports you, don't you ever think this is your fault and that you can't go on. We are all in this together and at times I also think that my OH would be better of without me he could have a healthy baby with someone else. It's so easy to blame yourself and feel like a failure but you are not. Your OH may just need time away from you because he is hurt and upset and doesn't want you to see how hurt he is. Truly selfish time to do this and he SHOULD be there to support you no matter what. Do you have anyone else to turn too? Maybe once this all over which ever way it turns out, some councelling for you two to help you come together rather than him running away. 
I'm so sorry your going through this I wish there was someway I could take your hurt away. we are all here if you ever need to talk. XOXo


----------



## patiently

Thank you all so much for your encouraging words...(skeet9924) if this is a mc it will be my second one this year i had one three months ago in february so i just fell numb right now....just what have i done to deserve this...it seems that everytime i feel like im progressing in life i take ten steps back...there are 5 women who have just announced their pregnancies in work...and i just feel like i cant go back...i dont really talk to my family or friends about it as they have never been through it so they dont understand what it feels like...My sister asked if i was ok and when i told her that i was upset she started to get annoyed and told me just not to stress...its not that simple...i feel like i cant do anything anymore...is it that im just not meant to have a baby...and it pisses me off that dr's don't do testing until after your third mc....i pay taxes like everyone else and yet they wont tell me why i cannot sustain a pregnancy...This is ridiculous...i want to try and be positive but im still having brown discharge...to be honest its not noticable when i wipe...but if i use my fingers to check my cm its there(sorry tmi) the dr checked my cervix and said it was closed but that i will probably start to bleed soon...

I love my OH but he's like a child sometimes i do have a go at him but its only because the things he does are immature for his age...i know we're both only 23 but he doesnt make an effort like he used to...i dont think he's supportive at all....when i had my 1st mc he went drinking with his friends then came back and had an argument with me...i know he's hurting too..but hurting each other in the process is not helping anyone...the day before i started spotting he ignored my phonecalls all day and we had a huge row about it...i know he ignored my calls because at times his phone was busy then when i'd try and call straight after he wouln't pick up. He said he needs some space...but i thought were having a baby this is what we both want so how could you want space...i dont know where i stand with him but were meant to lean on each other during these times but its like were against each other...i just feel in limbo...in sex ed they make you think that you can have a baby with a snap of your fingers but to me now i have lost the innocence of pregnancy and i see it as a medical procedure...i just want my baby x x x


----------



## moonbeam38

oh patiently im so sorry i wish there was something i could say...i doubt the stress of your OH is helping matters..i think you should just try & concentrate on yourself for the time being..my prayers are with you xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Patiently :hugs:

I'm really crap with words but just wanted to say be positive. Your test came positive, it's normal to spot/bleed when your AF would have been due and unless they told you the actual number, who is to say that it was low :hugs: besides, your cervix is closed. Rest and stay off your feet and stop poking around :thumbup:

It's nothing you have done, deep down you know this too and as for your OH, it is hard on relationships. Get your support from on here if need be, we have all been where you are and get the strength to talk to him. Maybe even write him a letter telling him how you feel and what you want from him. 

Either way, we are all here hoping for you and your OH's bean to be sticky :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

I have been lurking ladies, just not feeling the excitement this month :dohh:

I also won't be testing on the 5th as I ovulated later, possibly test on the 7th if the witch hasnt already shown her ugly mush!

Good luck and :dust: to all :flower:

XxX


----------



## LWood

How in the world do you stay stress free during the TWW after a MC?? Any advice??


----------



## Neversaynever

LWood said:


> How in the world do you stay stress free during the TWW after a MC?? Any advice??

I have no bleeping idea but if you do find out, can you let me know please? :dohh:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## LWood

I am already in panic mode and I am not officially in the TWW yet...


----------



## Mrs. J

Patiently, I'm so sorry to hear about your OH and the threat of a second MC. My hubby was really freaked out after our MC in January. Men have such a very different way of dealing with it than we do. Just try to focus on taking care of yourself :hugs:

As for the testing, maybe think about a new doctor! My doctor did every test imaginable without me even asking for it after my MC of our twin angels. He ran test after test that I didn't even know about until he called me with the restults and sent me in for an HSG, which is an xray of your lady parts (uterus, ovaries, etc). Sometimes it just takes the right doctor and not 3 MC's. That's insane.

Good luck to you!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lwood....:hugs: it is so hard to not let it take over your life. Just know you're not alone in this :hugs:

Vent away hun

XxX


----------



## mercedes2010

Sorry for dropping in and out like this but I feel crazy if I don't forget about the TTC thing for a few days. I've been living my life as if I'm NOT in the TWW and then it hits me...I might be pregnant. Then I drag out all my pregnancy books, come on here and read various threads, symptom spot, and so on. I am frazzled again!

I don't know if I should give up jogging or keep it up, have kinky sex with Coach, lay out in the sun, go swimming at the lake...I want to do all that but sometimes I'm just scared to, worried that it'll jephardize my potential fetus. I want to cry....by my calculations, if I'm preggo this cycle, the baby should be making his/her way into my uterus today. Funny feeling, isn't it??

Baby dust to all and good luck! I hope we all get our BFP soon. Thanks for putting up with an incoherant rant! (Symptom?)


----------



## Mrs. J

Hoping June is our month! CD 16, took an OPK this morning and it was just barely lighter than the control line, so I'm hoping to ovulate soon! Which is good news as I thought that I wouldn't ovulate until late next week (cycles are irregular). Which means I'll be POAS father's day weekend if the witch doesn't show up! I'm also wondering if maybe I missed my surge, been having OV pains. But we DTD all this weekend so I'm covered!

Good luck everyone!! :dust:


----------



## LWood

Mrs. J said:


> Hoping June is our month! Good luck everyone!! :dust:


Mrs. J, Are you worried/nervous/hopeful to be pregnant multiples again? As much as I would have loved to have my triplets I was a huge mass of stress. If I get pg with multiples again, I will be thankful and take it all day-by-day but all I ask is for one healthy baby...


----------



## Mrs. J

LWood said:


> Mrs. J said:
> 
> 
> Hoping June is our month! Good luck everyone!! :dust:
> 
> 
> Mrs. J, Are you worried/nervous/hopeful to be pregnant multiples again? As much as I would have loved to have my triplets I was a huge mass of stress. If I get pg with multiples again, I will be thankful and take it all day-by-day but all I ask is for one healthy baby...Click to expand...

You know, I haven't really given it much thought. When we found out we had twins in there, I freaked out, and had a million thoughts about "how are we going to do this" running through my mind. I did a lot of research about it and the chances are still high that we could conceive twins again (Thanks for the twin gene, dad!). But I guess since the chances of conceiving twins a second time are still high, I haven't considered it much because I don't really have a say in the matter :dohh: But to be honest, I'd rather just have one at a time! The thought of multiples is scary. My hubby was very excited about the twins but I was scared to death, so I can certainly understand your stress!


----------



## JulianasMommy

Ok ladies well June 1 must be lucky :) I am here on vacation and we are going to disney tomorrow and I made up my mind I wasn't pregnant and I was going to ride rides. Well I just had to pee and figured I would test just to make sure and it was positive! I'm in shock and scared out of my mind...calling the doc tomorrow maybe disney and cruise is a bad idea?


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies, hope everyone is keeping semi sane and having bd fun.
Patiently keep positive there is still hope yet, look after yourself hun.

Today I took a test midway thru the day I was having some pains and though why not! I took the test and walked away for a few minutes and came back and there was a very faint faint line. I could see it so I took it next door to my neighbour and she could see it, at first she said no way so I told her to get out of her dark dingy room and go where there is some light and she saw it! Any way we had a cup of tea and about 30mins later she asked to look again and couldn't see the line anymore and either could I. Now I don't know. I know it was there and i confirmed it with her and I showed her within 10mins and then 40mins later for it to be gone???? It was a FRER too. I will test again in the morning with fmu, I was so nervous when I saw that line. We have our appointment with the fs tomorrow arvo and I would love to walk into that office and say help me keep it please!


----------



## justwaiting

JulianasMommy said:


> Ok ladies well June 1 must be lucky :) I am here on vacation and we are going to disney tomorrow and I made up my mind I wasn't pregnant and I was going to ride rides. Well I just had to pee and figured I would test just to make sure and it was positive! I'm in shock and scared out of my mind...calling the doc tomorrow maybe disney and cruise is a bad idea?

wow JM congrats, maybe just the teacups for u!!! Hoping for a sticky bean this time for u.


----------



## moonbeam38

awwwwww JM im really pleased!!!!!
im 9dpo myself today & just waiting for my IC tests to be delivered so i may test later on,OH is whisking me away to a hotel for a couple of days to take our minds off it so i will try to hold out until weekend...or not ha ha!!! - FXD for us all xxxx


----------



## darcie

congratulations JM how exciting praying for a sticking bean for you! x


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats JM :happydance:

Justwaiting..fingers crossed it is your BFP and your FS can be on board from the off :thumbup:

AFM...still in whatever mode :dohh:

XxX


----------



## JulianasMommy

Just read the post...patiently im so sorry I will say a prayer foryou


----------



## Babybaba

Ahhh JM!! Congratulations honey!! That is amazing!! So happy for you honey!!

Now pleaseeeeee spread that baby dust ANd share your symptoms! Muhahaha!!

Xoxoxo


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations JM :happydance:


----------



## Babybaba

Just waiting!!

I'm sorry that your going through a confusing time with testing! Arghh that's so frustrating that it disapeared... I'd say test again honey!!
I really hope this is the beginnings of a bfp, but if it's not you are taking the right steps with the fs to make sure you WILL get your bfp soon!!!

Lots of baby dust and thinking of you honey!
Xo


----------



## JulianasMommy

Nothing really except sensitive boobs and major constipation at 8dpo and gassy and thirsty and very moody and starving! Lol I guess more than I thought. I pray this one sticks...let my june bug turn into a love bug...please!


----------



## Fizzio

patiently - I'm so sorry you are having such stressful and worrying time so soon after getting your BFP. Life is so cruel sometimes. I hope you and your OH are communicating better now :hugs: Fingers crossed for next week. Make sure you get lots of rest


----------



## Fizzio

Juliana's Mommy - amazing news. Congratulations :happydance: :happydance: Happy holidays even if you are now not going on the rides!

Just waiting - I have my fingers crossed that next time you test you get the BFP proper


----------



## Mrs. J

Congrats JM! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

Just waiting- test again! Hoping you get (and keep) your BFP with the next test!:hugs:


----------



## shondra1234

Ok yesterday morning SMU I got a bold BFP on FRER (blue dye) Equate, took another one yesterday evening along with a dollar store test and both looked negative. Got up this morning dollar store test positve (the one from last night), I know evap....took another dollar store test this morning with FMU negative. CONFUSED!! My DH said stop using dollar store tests. have symptoms but I don't know. I am now 12 DPO...help!


----------



## mercedes2010

JM!!! So excited for you and hope this is definitely your BFP!!! Fingers crossed and loads of sticky baby dust to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## LWood

Congratz JM!!

I am still in the OPK testing and I am getting positives and negatives all throughout the day. Weird. I hope I am not dropping multiple eggs again. Could it have anything to do with me drinking more water during the day diluting my pee? My pee was clear this afternoon (which is new for me TMI)


----------



## MRS_HJO

Congrats JM! I'm so happy for you! Now I'm hoping I can join you!


----------



## Mrs. J

LWood said:


> Congratz JM!!
> 
> I am still in the OPK testing and I am getting positives and negatives all throughout the day. Weird. I hope I am not dropping multiple eggs again. Could it have anything to do with me drinking more water during the day diluting my pee? My pee was clear this afternoon (which is new for me TMI)

More water can definetly dilute your urine. I've read to lay off drinking water and peeing for 2-4 hours before testing, so I try to follow that. But now that you mention dropping multiple eggs, I'm curious if you would get a positive, then a negative, then positive again if that were the case? Good question! Wish I had an answer. Maybe google does? :haha:


----------



## Babybaba

Ughh just been the victim of two nasty evaps......arghhhh!!!!!!

I hate ic's

Ps...xo


----------



## MRS_HJO

Babybaba said:


> Ps...xo


You are so funny, I love reading posts from you. Sorry about the evaps! Try again tomorrow! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Babybaba

Lol thanks Hun!

Only reason I tested is my boos have been so sore the past 10 days... I truely think i my have od early.... Looking back over the last year an a half of tracking my periods I have 3 22 day cycles....so not beyond the realms of possibility! Lol!
I'm already holding my pee for a wee before bed! And then wishing the night away so I can pee in the morning !! 

If I od on cd 11? I could be 9 dpo.... Mmmm


I guess we shall see in the morning! 

How you feeling mrs hjo? Xo


----------



## LWood

<------- so uninformed... what is an evap?? Like your BFP is there one minute and gone the next??


----------



## Babybaba

Lwood I copied this from peeonastick.com

7. What's an evaporation line? Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made.

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.

:D xo


----------



## Babybaba

Hey guys.... Well I poas (peed on ANOTHER stick) LOL!!

Arghhhhh I can see another line...... But it's soo soo faint!!! 
I refuse to believe this is a bfp, as it's the lightest line I've ever seen!! 
But praying it may be the start of something!!
Please lord let this be it!

I'll pee in the morning and let you know.... If this is true...I must have od really early, I guess hubby knew something I didn't by bding everyday from cd4! Lol

eeeeeeeeekkkk!!!

Trying not to get excited as could be a dodgy batch of ic....

Time will tell... bUT IM SO IMPATIENT!
Xo


----------



## MRS_HJO

I'm feeling good, thanks for asking Babybaba! I def. have some symptoms going on that I had back in Feb before my BFP, such as EXTREME hunger and if I don't eat I feel crappy (even if I just ate, it's crazy!), and I had a temp dip yesterday morning, and it's back up today... I'm really hoping it was an implantation dip... I had the same exact thing happen the cycle I got pregnant... An implantation dip at 5 DPO. CRAZY!!!! Yeah, you have have O'd already! How many times a day are you testing? I recommend testing about 3 times a day so you don't miss a short surge.


----------



## LWood

Babybaba, thank you!!
FXed for your BFP!!

Mrs. HJO - beautiful new photo!


----------



## Babybaba

Ohhh mrs hjo that sounds soo exciting!!! 
If you've got the same symptoms as before your last bfp I'd say it's only a matter of time before you see that bfp!! 
So if yesterday was implantation you could start testing from tomorrow or the next day?!
Ahhh I'm so excited for you!!
I think it's too much of a coincidence for you to hav the same symtoms as last time a temp dip then rise...I def think this will be your bfp hun!!!
Xoxo


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thank you, but I'm still trying to be cautious. I read that fertility friend did a study on 100,000 charts and they found that 11% of women that had implantation dips were NOT pregnant, and 23% of women with the implantation dips WERE pregnant... So, I keep thinking of that 11%, and how it could just be a hormone shift that caused it.... :shrug:


----------



## justwaiting

did test on frer and ic this morning and bfn, still a few days until I expect af. wont be testing again until wednesday, going to try enjoy my weekend away with the girls have a glass or two of wine and try forget this nonsense. 
I'm so anxiously sick about my appt today, i honestly feel like throwing up.

Good luck mrshjo i hope this is your bfp. sounds good if it feels like last time.
Good luck to everyone else who is testing and bding lets hope it's a lucky month


----------



## moonbeam38

morning all...how is everybody doing???
im hoping my IC tests are delivered today...even though OH is dragging me away for a day or two to take our minds off it so may not get to test til sat....
HJO your symptoms sound promising good luck!!!
afm....i have mega sore bbs,heavy low pressure(since ov) & i feel travel sicky when im not even travelling!!! all probably in my head but a girl can hope....
ill try & check in on my phone if im not by a laptop to see if anyone has any good news...
FXD june is a lucky month....i gotta a good feeling  xx


----------



## Babybaba

Morning everyone!!

Moonbeam - that sounds like some great symptoms you have honey!! And i'm with you I think it's gonna be a lucky month!!! When are you gonna start testing honey? Why don't you christen one of those ic's LOL!

Mrs hjo- 23% is a much higher chance than 11%! I'm praying you'll be part of the 23% my dear!!

Just waiting - fingers crosse or Wednesday hun, could be that test was slightly more sensitive... And that your hcg is still building!! It's looking good Hun!!


Hope everyone else I'd doing good, anymore sympoms etc...

Well I poas this morning ...(my 4th test) and again another v v v faint line......Still praying that this is the start of something ....my boobs are so sore and I just feel ....funny?! Can't think of a word! Lol

xoxo


----------



## LWood

I am 1DPO is it too early to test LOL!

I hope all your beans are there and are super healthy and sticky! I'll be keeping you all in my heart today!


----------



## Neversaynever

LWood said:


> I am 1DPO is it too early to test LOL!
> 
> I hope all your beans are there and are super healthy and sticky! I'll be keeping you all in my heart today!

You could POAS, just incase :rofl:

Good luck for the TWW :hugs:

A XxX


----------



## MRS_HJO

BabyBaba: :saywhat: Are you saying that a pregnancy test is having faint lines when you test?????????????????? If so, how did I miss that?! I really need to keep up with the thread more! That's awesome and amazing news if that is the case!!!!!

LWood: Love the new picture!

Moonbeam: I have that same feeling, "travel sicky when I'm not even traveling", and when I am!


----------



## skeet9924

LWood said:


> I am 1DPO is it too early to test LOL!
> 
> I hope all your beans are there and are super healthy and sticky! I'll be keeping you all in my heart today!

I am 4 DPO...my ticker is wrong...and I agree too earl to test....although i want to ..lol its funny that its approx 2 weeks to OV but that two weeks see so much shorter then the tww :wacko:


----------



## LWood

Skeet! Glad to have good company during the "Gassy/Flatulent" phase of the TWW! Maybe we can POAS together 

Mrs. HJO, Thanks. thought I'd show more than my feet LOL!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

OK, here I go! I had an almost positive opk today. I'm testing again tonight and hoping for a positive. I can finally join the TTC world again! Yay!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Girlnextdoor said:


> OK, here I go! I had an almost positive opk today. I'm testing again tonight and hoping for a positive. I can finally join the TTC world again! Yay!

Woot Woot! :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Babybaba said:


> Well I poas this morning ...(my 4th test) and again another v v v faint line......Still praying that this is the start of something ....my boobs are so sore and I just feel ....funny?! Can't think of a word! Lol
> 
> xoxo

I almost missed this part of your post! Woohoo:wohoo: sounds good to me, let's see a pic!


----------



## Babybaba

Hey ladies.... Well tested again this evening.... Bfn..... No hint of an "evap" I've ran out of the other tests.....gutted as it was nice to imagine for a little while..... Darn those evaps!!! 

On a more positive note im now huffing with hpt's and have no desire to pee on one of those little suckers..... Well for a few days anyway!!! Lol

Hope your all well my dears,
Xo
And lots of baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## LWood

I feel a bit crampy... is that normal? :(


----------



## Mrs. J

Girlnextdoor said:


> OK, here I go! I had an almost positive opk today. I'm testing again tonight and hoping for a positive. I can finally join the TTC world again! Yay!

I'm waiting on my positive OPK too! FX we both get one tonight!! :thumbup:


----------



## mercedes2010

Hi ladies! Looks like some excitement is going on for sure! I felt a bit nauseous this morning (too soon?) but this PM I have my usual PMS crampy feeling...oh no! I wish I could know for sure but I don't dare POAS this early!!! :haha:

Good luck to all you ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## justwaiting

babybaba i could still be your bfp it aint over until af shows up.

I had my fertility specialist appt yesterday and it went really well she asked a few questions and sent me off for an ultrasound to see if i have a funny shaped uterus and then someof the more rare blood disorders and diabetes. hubby has been sent for a sperm anlysis coz he is a landscaper and plays with chemicals he has also been sent for chromosome testing. we have been told unless we are pregnant this month we have to wait until after next cycle then we start ovulation tracking. if I am pg then we start weekly checking of bloods and ultrasounds until 8 wks, they also think progesterone might help next time. she advised against aspirin at this stage until the tests come back. so it was a good experience.

still hoping for the bfp this month having some abdo pains and my boobs are abit sore but that could be af, guess will just have to wait and see.

good luck everyone


----------



## JulianasMommy

Gl!


----------



## skeet9924

justwaiting said:


> babybaba i could still be your bfp it aint over until af shows up.
> 
> I had my fertility specialist appt yesterday and it went really well she asked a few questions and sent me off for an ultrasound to see if i have a funny shaped uterus and then someof the more rare blood disorders and diabetes. hubby has been sent for a sperm anlysis coz he is a landscaper and plays with chemicals he has also been sent for chromosome testing. we have been told unless we are pregnant this month we have to wait until after next cycle then we start ovulation tracking. if I am pg then we start weekly checking of bloods and ultrasounds until 8 wks, they also think progesterone might help next time. she advised against aspirin at this stage until the tests come back. so it was a good experience.
> 
> still hoping for the bfp this month having some abdo pains and my boobs are abit sore but that could be af, guess will just have to wait and see.
> 
> good luck everyone


GL!!! I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## moonbeam38

i gave in & tested early,was feeling lucky after just getting my new job.....
:bfn: aaaah well,ill give it a day or so but im not too hopeful :nope: xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

After so many weird OPK results this cycle, I just tested and I got a positive!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Babybaba said:


> Hey ladies.... Well tested again this evening.... Bfn..... No hint of an "evap" I've ran out of the other tests.....gutted as it was nice to imagine for a little while..... Darn those evaps!!!
> 
> On a more positive note im now huffing with hpt's and have no desire to pee on one of those little suckers..... Well for a few days anyway!!! Lol
> 
> Hope your all well my dears,
> Xo
> And lots of baby dust to us all!!!

Awe, I'm sorry :hugs: When will you test again?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Mrs. J said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> OK, here I go! I had an almost positive opk today. I'm testing again tonight and hoping for a positive. I can finally join the TTC world again! Yay!
> 
> I'm waiting on my positive OPK too! FX we both get one tonight!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Did you get your positive?


----------



## LWood

Cute new photo Moonbeam!!

Girlnextdoor, GL and happy :sex:

OMG I am so weepy today. I just teared up at Real Housewives of New York... lame...


----------



## MsJMouse

CD15 and waiting on O. I am not sure that the TWW goes slower than waiting to O does. At the moment it seems like it is taking too long to get to O this month (not that it appears to be any longer than normal :dohh:) 

GL everyone.


----------



## JPARR01

Some ladies are up to test in the next couple of days. WOOHOO! I want to see some BFP's!


----------



## mamadonna

this is what i got today:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-04 13.37.06.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Woohoo for a smiley! :happydance:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

So, I'm wondering what my chances are now. We bd'ed on Thursday, I got a positive OPK on Friday (yesterday) but we didn't bd, and we will probably bd tonight.

I wanted to bd yesterday, but dh was tired and my vagina felt like it was going to fall off so I wasn't that interested either :haha: I hope this doesn't make us out this month and hopefully bd'ing the day before and today will be enough :shrug:


----------



## Babybaba

HEY LOVELY LADIES!!! posted this in the tww, but thought id post it our wee thread too....sorry its quite long...and i WOULD LOVE some guesses at when you think i O'd! muhahaha


well i really wanted to share my symptoms..ive been keeping track of them all on an app on my phone....the really annoying thing is i dont know when i Ovulated....so if anyone wants to hazzard a guess when sharing their symtoms i'd love your input! lol...so i'll share my symptoms by Cycle Day...


CD1 - (13th June) Period Started

CD2 - period

CD3 - period

CD4 - last day of period

CD5-8 - nothing out of the ordinary..

CD9 - slight tender breasts, and watery cm

CD10 - nipples tingling, watery cm, and a sharp pain in left lower back

CD11 - twinge in left ovary side, ewcm, tingly boobs and feeling like im coming down with something

CD12 - feeling crampy and had a twinge in left side, feeling wet down below, ewcm that is a little bit clumpy and cloudy but deffo coming close to being really good ewcm, im cramping and feeling bloated, and boobs still feel like they are burning

cd13 - ewcm going a bit creamier, boobs feel like they are on fire

CD14 - crampy still, slight tugging cramp to left ovary side, boobs feel like they are burning,cramping on left ovary side from about 10.30pm up until 11.00pm, tender breasts (burning sensation) and ewcm

CD15 - crampy uterus, cramping stronger on left side, tender breasts,

CD16 - i have no more cramping, ewcm really clear and stretchy, some twinges in uterus this evening, and tender boobies

CD17 - woke up with a stuffy nose, dull cramp in lower stomach uterus area, and the boobs just keep on hurting

CD18 - having a dull achey pain in my lower back to the left, checked cm in the morning and was dry, checked at 8pm and there was a bit of stretch cm, boobs are driving me mad feeling sore, can only describe it as a burning sensation

CD19 - boobs still hurting, sooo hungry today, and really dry cm,gums bled when i brushed my teeth tonight...

CD20 - boobs still sore, mild throbbing! nipples/areola are really pink, feeling very hungry all the time. around 4pm felt like something funny was happening, like a flutter/shooting pain, like a flutter only sharp and sudden on left side. lower back ache

CD21 - lower back is sore, feeling like im stretching in my lower stomach area, especially on the left side of lower stomach...felt what i can only describe as a "scratch" from the inside on my lower stomach (focused on left side) my boobs stopped hurting this evening....

CD22 - i feel like all my symptoms have disappeared, no sore boobs!!! ahhhh just feeling tired and hungry...

CD23 - feel like i have no symtoms, apart from slight tingly nipples....




well if your still with me after all that...THANK YOU!!! would love to hear others symptoms...any idea when i had the big O? lol

baby dust!!!
xoxo


----------



## Girlnextdoor

baba, Just guessing from symptoms I would guess you O'd between cd15-17. I'm just comparing your symptoms to what I normally get around O :shrug:


----------



## MRS_HJO

*Okay, ladies, please tell me what you see, because my DH doesn't believe it, and frankly, I don't believe it myself....*

*10DPO*

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/felicityinrain/get-attachment-3aspx-1.jpg


----------



## JPARR01

CONGRATS Heather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Babybaba

Wow wow wow!!!! it's your bfp honey!!!! Wooooooopppppp congratulations honey!!!!

Yay yay I'm so happy for you and it makes me so excited to see ladies from here get their bfp!!!!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you honey!!!!

Xoxo


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Congratulations, Heather!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks ladies, I hope to see some more BFPs on this thread! I think it's a lucky thread! :) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LWood

YAY!! I SEE A LINE!!! Congratz Heather!


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance:I see it congratulations


----------



## nicoley

for surely there...congrats!!


----------



## moonbeam38

wow congrats h&h 9mnths x


----------



## mercedes2010

Congrats Mrs. H!!!!!! I hope some of your luck rubs off on me! 

:dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Mrs H. Happy and Healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## moonbeam38

morning ladies....
well i guess im out,after 2 early :bfn: & spotting this morning old:witch:face is most definately on her way.
im gonna take a bit of a break from ttc & coming on here as im finding it all a bit much,i think losing my dad & baby within a few months of each has taken its toll & im not strong enough yet to deal with the constant disappointment.:nope: 
i hope all with :bfp: have a happy & healthy 9mnths & those still trying...keep the faith!!!
but afm im off....i need to work on rebuilding a stronger me.
take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## Neversaynever

moonbeam38 said:


> morning ladies....
> well i guess im out,after 2 early :bfn: & spotting this morning old:witch:face is most definately on her way.
> im gonna take a bit of a break from ttc & coming on here as im finding it all a bit much,i think losing my dad & baby within a few months of each has taken its toll & im not strong enough yet to deal with the constant disappointment.:nope:
> i hope all with :bfp: have a happy & healthy 9mnths & those still trying...keep the faith!!!
> but afm im off....i need to work on rebuilding a stronger me.
> take care lovely ladies xx

:hugs: hun and I am so sorry that you are feeling this way. TTC is stressful enough without the added complications of loss of your father and then your baby.

Take all the time you need, just take care of you, be kind to yourself and keep the faith.

What I will say that has helped me immensely is starting up a journal on here. I have been able to air my thoughts and have people that understand what I am going through support me.

Either way, hope to see you soon and raring to go :flower:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Be kind to yourself moonbeam and hope to see you on here again soon, journals are very helpful but so is time away. :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

thanks ladies...i have considered a journal but i dread to think what i would write down once i opened the floodgates!!!
its something to consider instead of cutting myself off completely...i will be around occasionaly to cheer everybody else on - just maybe not quite so intensly xx


----------



## Neversaynever

I have verbal squits and it comes across in my journal :blush:
I started mine because I was in such an emotional hole and after blurbing on for over three hours in total doing my catch up entries, felt much better.

I also stay mainly on my journal most of the time and have other peoples journals to inspire me.

You just do what you need to do to get yourself back in the better place. :flower:

XxX


----------



## justwaiting

Congratulations MRS HJO, H&h 9 months I hope it all goes well and look forward to looking at a birth story next FEB/March.

Moonbeam take all the time you need


----------



## patiently

Congratulations JM, MRS HJO and any other ladies that got their bfp's. Im so happy for you all and wish you all a H&H 9 months...there is definately something about june...and for all you ladies who didn't get a BFP this month i hope they will come really soon...fingers are crossed for each and every one of you. 

I just wanted to say thank you for all your comments and support and just to update you as to what i have been going through. Ok so i started spotting last monday and they checked my hcg and it was at 23 but my progesterone was at 50, i went back to the EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit) on friday and had another blood test taken and my levels were 113, i was so happy that that had doubles then doubled again, however this morning (so 2 days after my last hcg) i started to bleed but i could only notice it when i wiped and went on to have brown spotting by the afternoon. I went back to A&E where they drew more blood and done internal swabs the dr said that my cervix is still closed and feels full, however my hcg levels have only risen to 121 (by 8 ) so now i feel down again. Do you think its possible that my doubling time is every 72 hours instead or am i bound to miscarry again? i don't know why this happens to me...im so upset.!!! my OH and i have been arguing non stop but today he was very supportive and has been a gem, i hope everything works out well and that my little baby is ok...the dr was really nice and gave me until next week tuesday off of work, she said i should rest and relax, which is what i am going to do...has this happened to anyone and they have gone on to have a H&H pregnancy?


----------



## moonbeam38

well ive started my journal (i actually feel much better afer a cry & a write).....i apologise in advance for the length & content..stalkers welcome xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...amblings-ttc-our-much-wanted-little-bump.html


----------



## Ducktales

congrats Mrs HJO and hi everyone else
haven't posted on this thread for ages but have been stalking it !

wondered if any of you girls would be able to assist ?

i have been taking agnus castus and today got my positive OPK today
which is either 11 dpo based on counting CD1 as the first day of full flow AF, or 13dpo counting from the day of spotting
not sure what to think
anyway, it is certainly earlier than the usual 16 dpo
not sure if that is a good thing or a bad
what do you think ?
x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

moonbeam38 said:


> morning ladies....
> well i guess im out,after 2 early :bfn: & spotting this morning old:witch:face is most definately on her way.
> im gonna take a bit of a break from ttc & coming on here as im finding it all a bit much,i think losing my dad & baby within a few months of each has taken its toll & im not strong enough yet to deal with the constant disappointment.:nope:
> i hope all with :bfp: have a happy & healthy 9mnths & those still trying...keep the faith!!!
> but afm im off....i need to work on rebuilding a stronger me.
> take care lovely ladies xx

That is a ton to have to go through all at once :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

thank you...i do feel better now ive wrote it all down in a journal so i will still be mooching about - keepin my eye on everybody xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

patiently, i'm sorry that you are stressed and having to go through all of this. i'm glad your doctor gave you some time off work.


----------



## MRS_HJO

I'm glad you started a journal, Moonbeam. It really helps a lot to get it all out in the open. I hope you are feeling better.

What's the latest girls? I can't wait to see some BFPs! :dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Ducktales said:


> congrats Mrs HJO and hi everyone else
> haven't posted on this thread for ages but have been stalking it !
> 
> wondered if any of you girls would be able to assist ?
> 
> i have been taking agnus castus and today got my positive OPK today
> which is either 11 dpo based on counting CD1 as the first day of full flow AF, or 13dpo counting from the day of spotting
> not sure what to think
> anyway, it is certainly earlier than the usual 16 dpo
> not sure if that is a good thing or a bad
> what do you think ?
> x

I think CD1 is taken from first day of full flow??


----------



## MRS_HJO

exactly, you don't count the spotting. :flower:


----------



## mercedes2010

:bfn: this evening....:cry: I am so tired of seeing one line all the time...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Mercedes, it could still be a false negative. You are not out!!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently - I'm hoping that your baby hangs in there, have they suggested an us or just to early? I'm glad ur oh was supportive I hope he continues to be. it is hard on the men but nothing compared to what we go thru.

Moonbeam - glad u started a journal, sometimes it feels better to write things down. You have been thru a lot

MRS HJO and JM - how are you both feeling? when are your first appts? are you gonna have early scans and bloods?

I have been peeing on ic's since Thursday after my disappearing pos on a frer and bfn, it will be 6wks tomorrow since mc so I'm hoping for something, my boobs are sore and heavy and the other day really itchy, i have tummy pains and very moist downthere. Every hour I convince my self I'm pg or not, I hate waiting.


----------



## MRS_HJO

JustWaiting: I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's to either come in today or tomorrow. Going to get an early scan (to check for thickened uterine lining) and a blood draw. I am already on progesterone to help support this pregnancy this time around. Thank you for asking. :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

MRS_HJO said:


> JustWaiting: I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's to either come in today or tomorrow. Going to get an early scan (to check for thickened uterine lining) and a blood draw. I am already on progesterone to help support this pregnancy this time around. Thank you for asking. :flower:

How did you get on pregesterone..or know that that is what you needed? I wonder if the DR will put me on it when I get my BFP


----------



## MRS_HJO

skeet9924 said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> JustWaiting: I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's to either come in today or tomorrow. Going to get an early scan (to check for thickened uterine lining) and a blood draw. I am already on progesterone to help support this pregnancy this time around. Thank you for asking. :flower:
> 
> How did you get on pregesterone..or know that that is what you needed? I wonder if the DR will put me on it when I get my BFPClick to expand...

Hey Skeet, I actually had left over progesterone from my last pregnancy. He put me on it the day I started spotting, and he wasn't very happy with my progesterone levels... so I only used it one night... And when I had a bunch left over he told me to save for the next pregnancy. He told me as soon as I got a BFP to let him know, so he could start me on it as a precaution. I would talk to your doctor about it and see what he says.


----------



## skeet9924

MRS_HJO said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> JustWaiting: I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's to either come in today or tomorrow. Going to get an early scan (to check for thickened uterine lining) and a blood draw. I am already on progesterone to help support this pregnancy this time around. Thank you for asking. :flower:
> 
> How did you get on pregesterone..or know that that is what you needed? I wonder if the DR will put me on it when I get my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Skeet, I actually had left over progesterone from my last pregnancy. He put me on it the day I started spotting, and he wasn't very happy with my progesterone levels... so I only used it one night... And I had a bunch left over he told me to save for the next pregnancy. He told me as soon as I got a BFP to let him know, so he could start me on it as a precaution. I would talk to your doctor about it and see what he says.Click to expand...


Thanks!! I'll have to ask for sure..i dont even know what any of my levels were last time they didnt really tell me much... 

Congratulations hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## BlauweSchaap

I lost my first pregnancy at 12 weeks back in July 2010, and got my AF within four weeks after my d&c. Cycle has been normal since then, and my FSH had been tested twice is really good (getting progesterone checked again on day 21 this cycle). The first time I got preggers by cycle 3, but the second time around it seems I have been waiting forever! Of course, doc wants to wait until it's a year before starting more invasive investigation...but the waiting game is no fun. 

Has anybody tried acupuncture? I'm going to a speciality fertility acupuncturist. No luck with the first two cycles, though....


----------



## croydongirl

After 4 m/c in 2010, I have yet to fall pregnant this year. I know some people wait for a long time to get a bfp but we had been getting them pretty consistently last year even though we had losses, so this waiting just feels so hard. Every month is a big emotional roller coaster. I just want a baby, I never imagined this would be my story.

I am ov'ing this coming weekend (of course hubby is away on Sunday night, just to keep us on our toes) and then we will be testing 2 weeks later. Praying so hard this is the month we get our sticky bean - and you all do too!!


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> JustWaiting: I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's to either come in today or tomorrow. Going to get an early scan (to check for thickened uterine lining) and a blood draw. I am already on progesterone to help support this pregnancy this time around. Thank you for asking. :flower:

Fingers crossed for you Mrs. H and lots of sticky baby dust!!! :happydance: I'm cheering for you!


----------



## wanting2010

Congrats MRS_HJO and JulianasMommy on your BFPs =)

I'm out again this month...my progesterone bloodwork showed that I didn't ovulate. I wish you all the best of luck and hopefully there will be lots more BFPs for June!!


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls,

Just got back from Va-cay, (had a great relaxing trip to the Caribbean), and now I'm just 2 days away from testing! No real symptoms to speak of - just some creamy CM and dull cramps. I had these cramps when I got my BFP in January and could have SWORN I was getting my period... 

I'm 13 dpo today and promised myself not to test until Wednesday, (15 dpo). AF is due tomorrow...SOOOO hoping she doesn't show....

How is everyone else doing? 

Congrats to those that got their BFP's!!! :happydance: So exciting.

JM - I know you're on a trip, but when you have a change will you add me to the list? Test date is June 8th.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

JulianasMommy, you got a bfp? I totally missed that! Congrats to you :wohoo:

This really IS a lucky thread!


----------



## justwaiting

I'm out got af this morning. I wont be trying again until after next cycle so (dr's orders). I wish you all the best of luck in getting your bfp's and a healthy baby.


----------



## skeet9924

justwaiting said:


> I'm out got af this morning. I wont be trying again until after next cycle so (dr's orders). I wish you all the best of luck in getting your bfp's and a healthy baby.

I"m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

Old cowbag:witch:got me today - with a vengeance!! well only 12 days till the fun starts again ha ha. hope y'all doing ok? x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry the stupid :witch: got u girls


----------



## patiently

Just an update I just got back from the dr's and my bloodwork results are back and its not looking good...today my hcg was 157, on sunday it was 121, and friday before that was 113 but my progesterone levels have gone down and are now at 28 when they were at 50 last week...my dr told me its either an eptopic or i will have a mc and theres no way this pregnancy is viable...i cant even cry i just feel numb like this isnt happening to me...i just feel lost the thought of having to try all over again is just too much...i just want my baby!!! its not fair...!!! i dont know i i should post this here but i just needed to write it down....i just feel so lonely all i want is my baby...


----------



## skeet9924

patiently said:


> Just an update I just got back from the dr's and my bloodwork results are back and its not looking good...today my hcg was 157, on sunday it was 121, and friday before that was 113 but my progesterone levels have gone down and are now at 28 when they were at 50 last week...my dr told me its either an eptopic or i will have a mc and theres no way this pregnancy is viable...i cant even cry i just feel numb like this isnt happening to me...i just feel lost the thought of having to try all over again is just too much...i just want my baby!!! its not fair...!!! i dont know i i should post this here but i just needed to write it down....i just feel so lonely all i want is my baby...

OMG...I'm so sorry! :cry: I know how horrible it is to experience the loss as I have too..if you need to talk or any support please feel free to message me...I"m here for you :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Patiently, I am so sorry about what you are going through, truly. I had the same thing happen to me in my last pregnancy where my HCG were low and not rising as they should. Nothing can prepare you for it all. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Moonbeam and justwaiting, I'm sorry that AF showed up. :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

patiently said:


> Just an update I just got back from the dr's and my bloodwork results are back and its not looking good...today my hcg was 157, on sunday it was 121, and friday before that was 113 but my progesterone levels have gone down and are now at 28 when they were at 50 last week...my dr told me its either an eptopic or i will have a mc and theres no way this pregnancy is viable...i cant even cry i just feel numb like this isnt happening to me...i just feel lost the thought of having to try all over again is just too much...i just want my baby!!! its not fair...!!! i dont know i i should post this here but i just needed to write it down....i just feel so lonely all i want is my baby...

thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## patiently

thank you all for your support. i just feel so low, it feels like im waiting for my baby to leave me and i have no control over what is going on...last week my numbers were doubling fine and this week they are going up so slowly...is it really over for me...i have read that 15% of women dont have a doubling time of 48-72 hours and still go on to have good healthy pregnancies...i hope i am one of the 15%...but i am preparing myself for the worst...how can this happen to me again...i thought that the reason i mc last time was because i worked too hard an was on my feet for 12hours everyday...but its obviously something wrong with me...my progesterone was at such a good level if 50 so what went wrong...i just can't be asked anymore...the thought of trying again hurts so bad...it feels harder the 2nd time round....now i will have 2 edd to think about i just feel like i have no purpose anymore...has anyone else been in a similar situation...to make it worst i saw my friends mum at the hospital who said that my friend just gave birth to a little baby boy...whyyyyyy am i such a failure


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm so sorry patiently:hugs:

Please do not feel like this is your fault. There is nothing that we do that can cause these horrible things to happen and we can't stop them. We are all here for you so vent away. Again, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again, it's just not fair. :nope:

You are in my prayers.[-o&lt;


----------



## rachellie19

Af came this morning. I'm just feeling so sad and like I failed. We want a baby so badly and after our loss in february....I feel a giant void. Now it's back to opks and waiting to ovulate. Good luck to everyone else and congrats again to those with bfps this month.


----------



## moonbeam38

rachellie19 said:


> Af came this morning. I'm just feeling so sad and like I failed. We want a baby so badly and after our loss in february....I feel a giant void. Now it's back to opks and waiting to ovulate. Good luck to everyone else and congrats again to those with bfps this month.

I know what you mean about a failure & void...to be honest once the initial disappointment of AF passes i actually enjoy this part of my cycle. its nice to have a couple of stress free weeks...keep the faith - it will happen xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

patiently, i am SO sorry you are going through this. i know exactly how you feel right now and it is the worst feeling ever. :hugs:


----------



## patiently

thank you ladies for your kind words...im so glad i am part of this thread...i wish you all lots of baby dust and h&h9 months for those who got their bfp....


----------



## mercedes2010

AF due today but still no show. I had a BFN on an IC at 10 DPO...I am soooo tempted to take another but I'm so scared of seeing another single line!! I'm seriously thinking of giving the tests to my girlfriend to keep for me and not testing until/unless I'm a week late! Going crazy already!!!!! :wacko:

Please pray for me!! [-o&lt;

Oh, and Coach and I Bd'd again today. Only I don't guess you can really call it BD considerig the cycle day. Just good old fashioned hey-hey. Hope that was OK, and sorry if TMI but sometimes you just gotta for reasons other than baby making!! :haha: Oh, jeez...


----------



## JulianasMommy

I'm BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

yay for being back! how was the trip?


----------



## JPARR01

Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

Welcome back JM! But I'm officially out as AF arrived this morning, a day late just to tease me. Glad I didn't re-test as it would have been one more wasted test...oh well, here we come July! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Sorry about AF, Mercedes. You have a great attitude. I wish you could pass that on to me.


----------



## Babybaba

Hey lovely ladies how are we all doing....
Well I'm feeling crampy and bloated like af is just around the corner.....

And just sooo hungry all the time...

I look about 6 months preggers already!!! But without the bfp!! Lol :'(

Oh well, I have a first response that I'm gonna use in the morning.......it'll be cd28, and I figure if I don't know by then I never will.....

I've had some shadow lines on ic's for past few days....and they've really been driving me mad....I dunno I just don't think they are good for me.....I think I get major line eye, I wish I could afford to pee on a digi every time....lol but I am a total poasa!!!! So I should prob take out shares with clear blue digi before I start doing that!! Lol


Hope everyone is doing good....
Xoxo


----------



## MRS_HJO

Babybaba, that was the first symptom I had (both times)... Constant hollow feeling/super hungry even after I had just eaten. Take your frer! I love those for their early accuracy! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I agree with Heather, use a FRER! Your symptoms sound good!


----------



## ZoMo

Using ic's I tested at 10 DPO - nothing, 11 and 12 DPO there are faint positive lines. AF is due tomorrow. Am terrified she will come and take those faint little lines away. 

The last two times we have become pregnant I only got extremely faint lines about 5 days after AF was due then they went away again. I have yet to get any further along than about 3 weeks, am absolutely terrified this will happen again and wonder if my body is just playing mean tricks on me.


----------



## patiently

awww i know exctly how ur feeling...i hat yet to get passed 5 weeks...my mc started the day before yesterday...i just pray next time i go the full 9 months and will become a mum...to a healthy baby...i miss the innocence of being pregnant and not worrying


----------



## JulianasMommy

sorry i have been away ladies... if you update me on who has gotten a bfp i will update. 

I am kind of distancing myself away from everyone and everything. I don't want to get attached or excited... and i havent. I feel dead. Not happy, not sad, just here. I feel like as soon as i get excited it will all come crashing down again. I almost feel SURE of it. I won't get my blood results back until Friday. ugh. I don't have any symptoms except sore boobs that come and go.


----------



## ZoMo

Good luck with your bloods, fingers, toes arms and legs crossed for great results xxxx

I have used a FRER kit today and have a :bfp: , I thought I would be really happy to see it confirmed on a decent test but I am absolutely terrified. My other two pregnancies were both lost on the following friday so next week will be full of dread. 

This time the symptoms and those faint little lines are stronger than before and I just pray that this bean, baby #1, will stick.


----------



## LWood

ZoMo said:


> Good luck with your bloods, fingers, toes arms and legs crossed for great results xxxx
> 
> I have used a FRER kit today and have a :bfp: , I thought I would be really happy to see it confirmed on a decent test but I am absolutely terrified. My other two pregnancies were both lost on the following friday so next week will be full of dread.
> 
> This time the symptoms and those faint little lines are stronger than before and I just pray that this bean, baby #1, will stick.

I got my BFP from a FRER as well. I am going to test again tomorrow.
I am not telling anyone but the ladies on the B&B for now.
I hate how a MC robbs us of happiness for a new bean.
I am excited but super scared.


----------



## Mrs. J

Yay for LWood and ZoMo on your BFP's!! :happydance:

Sticky baby dust to you both!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Congrats on the bfp's ladies!

Juliannasmommy - Sorry that you are having a hard day/week. I know how hard it is to wait, and hope and then have that crash down around you. I hope you get good news soon x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Congrats ladies on your :bfp:!!!! So happy for you both!!!

JM: Glad your numbers are looking good.


----------



## Duffy

We xxx over ovulation but I didn't use my monitor this month/will if I start period on the 25 of June/bc that helps me get pregnant quickly. 

Feeling the baby blues wanting another bundle/miscarried twice I would have been 8 months pregnant this month but life is life and I'm not so getting back in the saddle.


----------



## PineappleRock

Duffy said:


> We xxx over ovulation but I didn't use my monitor this month/will if I start period on the 25 of June/bc that helps me get pregnant quickly.
> 
> Feeling the baby blues wanting another bundle/miscarried twice I would have been 8 months pregnant this month but life is life and I'm not so getting back in the saddle.

*hugs* I know how you feel, my angel baby was due in July. It will be our turn soon enough, keep your head up!

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs this month!


----------



## Babybaba

Hey everyone....
I *think* I have my bfp....
Tested last night had a pink faint line tested this morning and had a slighly darker pink line this mornin....

It's on ics tho, I still haven't teste on frer, if I have anysort of line tomorrow morning on the ic i'll test with the frer.... ( just don't want to "waste" it hehe) 

I'm so excited and nervous and ahhh!!! Lol, I don't feel like af is on the way, but I do feel funny?! I hve some minor twinges down below, I just wanna get through these next few days, af projected date is 14th June, so wanna get past that hurdle first before I let myself get really excited!?!? I'm scared to let myself be so happy incase it all comes crashing down!!


Much love
xo


----------



## LWood

Babybaba, 
I definatley know how you are feeling!! My AF should come Monday and I don't feel like AF is coming. I got a darker line this morning and I am excited but I have those MC thoughts nagging the back of my head :(

FXed for you!!!

https://i52.tinypic.com/f2lwfp.jpg


----------



## Babybaba

Awww lwood, it's so nice to know were in the same boat, I'm not going to acknowledge it until after Tuesday.... I've bought a digi today an will test the day after af due, I'm full of nerves....

On a positive note my symptoms are so much Stronger now, I have a Metalic taste in my mouth that won't go away, my boobs feel like boulders and sore like bruises inside!

I just miss the innocence of prenancy, but I have promised myself that if I make it past tue and get pregnant on the digi I'm gonna try and regain that innocence! ( well you know what I mean....lol)

that's soo great that your test has gotten darker lwood!! Not long and you'll be past af due date?!!

Have you calculated your due date yet? I think we will be bump buddies! Heh
xoxo


----------



## LWood

Babybaba said:


> Have you calculated your due date yet? I think we will be bump buddies! Heh
> xoxo

My due date is Feb 24th-ish according to my last AF. What would yours be?


----------



## Babybaba

Ohhhh very close mine would be 19th feb 2012!!!! 

Ohhh I gotta calm down haven't passed Tuesday yet! Hehe

xoxo


----------



## MRS_HJO

BabyBaba: WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: Take a FRER! ICs gave me nothing when FRERs did!!!!!! Take a FRER! I'm so excited for you! I told you your constant hunger was a good sign!


----------



## Babybaba

Mrs hjo thank you honey!!!! I'm so excited and afraid and don't quite know what to do with myself now?!?! Like don't know where I belong on the forum either....does that make sense....I'm having a wee cry right now I just hope and pray this all goes to plan....

Here's my freer and ic from today.....

https://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp188/vinakanailavo/de571a72.png

Baby dust to all!!!
Xoxo


----------



## Neversaynever

Babybaba :wohoo: lovely lines and congrats hun

Ladies that have been on the same thread that have gotten their BFP's also felt unsure where to post so I set up a threa for everyone to use..no matter where they are in the cycle or pregnancy. Link is in my siggy... all welcome :flower:

XxX


----------



## Babybaba

A www thank you never say never!!! Thank you so much!!!
Gosh I'm just so emotional today...crying at everything!! ( even hollyoaks for goodness sakes!! Hehe)

I'll head on over, xoxoxo


----------



## Cornish

Congrats babybaba, brilliant news, hope to see you in may roller uppers for a symptom list that I can check myself against!!xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babybaba, great lines there :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## JulianasMommy

congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone! It's my first post here.

I suffered a mc during my third pregnancy on 23rd Feburary. W ehave been trying again and I should be due AF today or Wednesday at the latest (my cycle has been a few days out ince mc). I couldn't resist any longer and did a test today. One of those + - ones.

Could you lovely ladies have a look and tell me what you think? It's darker on the actual test then in the picture

https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g17/seathreepeeo/2012.jpg


----------



## Cornish

I'd say that is a bfp-congratulations.xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

As for me, I tested this morning and got a :bfn: the :witch: will be here tomorrow and I'm guessing she will be here with a vengeance :(


----------



## ZoMo

Congratulations Babybaba, lovely lines there!! Will head on over to the other thread :)


----------



## LWood

Congratz Babybaba & SeaThreePeeO!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Has anyone had evaporate lines on a frer? I took one this m


----------



## skeet9924

Lol sorry accidentally hit send.. As I was saying I took one this morning while I was half asleep maybe waited a minute didbt see a line.. So threw it out and went back to bed.. If course I went to look at it, and there was a faint pink line...


----------



## LWood

skeet9924 said:


> Lol sorry accidentally hit send.. As I was saying I took one this morning while I was half asleep maybe waited a minute didbt see a line.. So threw it out and went back to bed.. If course I went to look at it, and there was a faint pink line...

Photo?


----------



## skeet9924

I tried to take one with my phone but it's too hard to see.. I won't even show my oh as I don't want to get him excited if it is an evap...


----------



## 35_Smiling

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Hello everyone! It's my first post here.
> 
> I suffered a mc during my third pregnancy on 23rd Feburary. W ehave been trying again and I should be due AF today or Wednesday at the latest (my cycle has been a few days out ince mc). I couldn't resist any longer and did a test today. One of those + - ones.
> 
> Could you lovely ladies have a look and tell me what you think? It's darker on the actual test then in the picture
> 
> https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g17/seathreepeeo/2012.jpg

you go ya self a postive :bfp: dear. i would say give yourself two days from today and you should get a full :bfp: I know its early but I wanna say congrats to you and hubby :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Babybaba said:


> Mrs hjo thank you honey!!!! I'm so excited and afraid and don't quite know what to do with myself now?!?! Like don't know where I belong on the forum either....does that make sense....I'm having a wee cry right now I just hope and pray this all goes to plan....
> 
> Here's my freer and ic from today.....
> 
> https://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp188/vinakanailavo/de571a72.png
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!
> Xoxo

wow those lines are perfect! :wohoo: :yipee: congrats to you and your hubby on your :bfp:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats on the :bfp: ladies!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LWood

Because I am a POASA here is mine from today.
It took less than a minute in the middle of the day 

https://i54.tinypic.com/11c7f60.jpg


----------



## MRS_HJO

Pretty :bfp:'s ladies! Skeet, do you have another to take tomorrow morning???


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Thanks everyone and congratulations to all those on their BFP's! xxxx

With mine I keep flipping from BFP to evap. I have had evaps before using these tests, but never that quickly or that dark.

However, I shall be testing again in a couple of days. So we shall see. *fingers crossed*

and fingers corssed for all others waiting to test xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Look at the lovely bfp's - there are more every time I check this thread! So exciting. I just ovulated and will be testing on the 24th (ish)! Please add me and I will keep checking in to see how things are going with all of the other June testers!!


----------



## justwaiting

congrats everyone on the bfp's. h&h9 to you all


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Well, it turns out it was just an evap line and a pretty quick appearing and dark one at that. AF has just turned up, so this isn't our month.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm almost scared to post this in case its taken away again, but I got my :bfp: 4 days ago. 

I'm completely amazed, and a little scared. I think once I am past the point I lost it last time I might feel a bit better. Right now I am trying not to be too happy and keep my mind on other things. 

Good luck to the other testers this month!!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies ..turns out my lines were evaps as well ....I took a $ store one this morning and it was neg.... Just waiting for af to show up today :(

Congrats to the new :bfp: !!! Lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

So sorry Skeet. I know how you feel (((hugs))).

Next month I have promised myself I won't test at all unless AF is a week late. I can't do it anymore.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## skeet9924

SeaThreePeeO said:


> So sorry Skeet. I know how you feel (((hugs))).
> 
> Next month I have promised myself I won't test at all unless AF is a week late. I can't do it anymore.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test.


I swear the same now!! I'm so sick of seeing BFNs!!! I swore this month I wouldnt test untill I was late but gave in..Kind of wish I didnt now :( This is just so stressfull :cry: I dont want to be at work right now waiting for the :witch: I would rather be curled up at home in my bed 

:hugs: I hope we both get our :bfp: soon


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

It's pants isn't it? I had a wee cry today after telling myself not to get so exicted about the line and telling myself I wouldn't get upset if it wasn't.

I'm not even sure if I should TTC this month as that would put my due date very near my five year old's sixth birthday. She couldn't have a party this year due to the mc and I've promised her we'll make it up to her when she turns six.

Somedays I wish I could stay in bed and not get out.

(((hugs))) xxx


----------



## skeet9924

I've felt like crying all day :( I'm TTC this month, but then I have to stop for Aug and Sept as It would fall really badly with timing for work and the way my pay works out ....I just had a really good feeling about this month then see those evap lines..I pretty much thought that is what they were ...but I still had a bit of hope


----------



## mamadonna

PugLuvAh said:


> I'm almost scared to post this in case its taken away again, but I got my :bfp: 4 days ago.
> 
> I'm completely amazed, and a little scared. I think once I am past the point I lost it last time I might feel a bit better. Right now I am trying not to be too happy and keep my mind on other things.
> 
> Good luck to the other testers this month!!

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Where do u ladies get all these predictions from??


----------



## mamadonna

Hi just Google Jenny renny or go on ebay and look under psychic readings there is a corner1 on there lots of us have had readings from called psychic123


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!!


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: just read my message back sorry i hope it makes sense i have no idea what that corner1 is all about,i was messaging from my phone:dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

lol I found it on ebay :)


----------



## justwaiting

so how are all our BFP's going?
Also there there are still ladies out there waiting for af or bfp? how are you all going. you would all be in the tww by now stressful time hope your all doing ok and not poas too early !!!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I got my bfp last week! I hope we get a few more bfp's in this thread before the month is over. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting!


----------



## LWood

skeet9924 said:


> lol I found it on ebay :)


I found this somewhere on the forums here :)



JustWaiting,
I am doing fine. I don't have many symptoms. Just waiting for my scan on the 29th. How are you?


----------



## sweet angel

hi every 1. i just joined a while ago. i had an incomplete miscarriage in april and had a d&c done on the 27th of april. af came 30 days after d&c and now i am currently waiting to see if she wil show again this month. woke up this morning and my breasts were tingling a little but it has gone now. wish me luck if af doesnt come in the next 4 days i am going to test,,,


----------



## darcie

hello ladies ive got a question for all those with bfps although it probably is tmi. I always get loose bowls before my period arrives i was wondering if any of you did any if it was any different this month as you got your bfps? sorry if tmi x


----------



## mamadonna

no bfp for me af arrives yesturday

lwood i just had a look at that link reckons i'm gonna have a 11lb 11oz baby:saywhat::haha:


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies,

mamadonna, sorry your period arrived :( I know that sucks 

I am in my 2ww, am about 8dpo. I have no symptoms and am not feeling pregnant at all. I can usually tell by now if I am going to get a bfp, so it's not looking good. I said I was testing the 24th but I ov'd late so I am going to try and wait until the 26th (if I can!)

Good luck to all those still waiting! Hope to see some more bfps's on this thread!


----------



## LWood

mamadonna said:


> no bfp for me af arrives yesturday
> 
> lwood i just had a look at that link reckons i'm gonna have a 11lb 11oz baby:saywhat::haha:

It said I was going to have a 15lb baby with black hair. There are no black headed folk in our families!

I am sorry about the witch coming yesterday :(


----------



## MsJMouse

No BFP for me - AF arrived on Tuesday.


----------



## sweet angel

hi every1. i am a lil more than 4 weeks preggo and since the day af was supposed to arrive i have been getting dull cramps. is that normal? they are not painful but light but since my mc i am so intuned 2 everything that is goin on wit my body.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sweet angel...yes it's normal stretching.

Congrats on your new pregnancy :flower:

XxX


----------



## sweet angel

Neversaynever said:


> Sweet angel...yes it's normal stretching.
> 
> Congrats on your new pregnancy :flower:
> 
> XxX

thanks.. i hope everything goes well. i have to make an appointment to do an endovaginal ultrasound. also i am not gettin alot of symptoms. just tired a bit and a bit nauseas at random moments. but no REAL spymptoms... is that normal ??


----------



## LWood

Sweet Angel, a lot of us BFPers migrated to this thread if you'd like to join?

Yes loss of symptoms is normal this early on


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry ladies I dont think i updated this thread..I ended up with a chemical pregnancy ...I got my :bfp: the day af was due...then lost it two days later


----------



## Girlnextdoor

skeet, i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LWood

skeet9924 said:


> Sorry ladies I dont think i updated this thread..I ended up with a chemical pregnancy ...I got my :bfp: the day af was due...then lost it two days later

So very sorry...


----------



## Neversaynever

Skeet...so sorry :hugs:

XxX


----------

